# Anybody having FET in April/May??



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

We went to Jessops (Sheffield) yesterday & we are starting our TX (FET) in April/May (my period should come at the end of April) I have to ring on day 1 & pick up my drugs I will start Suprecur on day 21. I have to be medicated as I dont ovulate. We are defrosting 2 embryos & they are letting then go to blasts in the lab (they were frozen on day 2) & then prob just putting 1 back depending on what the thawing process leaves us with. I doubt we would put 2 back with us having a daughter (shes nearly 10 months) & if there is 2 left over the will re-freeze one again!!

Anybody need a buddy or in the same boat as me?
Anna.xxxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

I guess nobody yet then!! Hope im not on my own!! Lol!!


----------



## Teresa1

I'm due to have a FET in April 2010 so you're not alone. At least I am hoping it'll be April. We have a review appointment later in February and it'll depend on what they say!


----------



## fairypantz

Hiya... I'm hoping for FET beginning of May... I have to call clinic when March AF starts to start the pill and then will be Buserelin for DR... with ET May.  Not had any more info from clinic since my chem pregnancy on 2nd Jan.

Fingers crossed for better result this time and   to everyone 

xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Glad it isnt just me then!! Is anybody doing a deetox? or acupuncture? (I did both with my IVF cycle & im sure they helped!!)
Im just as nervous this time as when I did IVF..I didnt think I would be but I am!!
Good luck for us all. & Lots of baby dust to you 2 ladies!!


----------



## Allijab

Hi Girls

I am looking for possible FET May/June but earlier if I loose the weight and all ok.

Nervous as I know nothing about FET and have been told it will be medicated.

Hope I can join you all on this new journey

Jules


----------



## dancingqueen

Im aiming for April -ish although i need to loose 2 stones roughly so will just need to wait and see how it goes. Im not sure if i will start Nothestorine or not as i had this for my IVF as my periods are not very regular but i do have them every 4-8 wks but with the Nothestorine we could work out the timescales etc better


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Can I join in here? We are due to start FET in mid-April. We have an appointment with the fertility nurse on 1stmarch so hopefully will lock down an actual start date then. How much is treatment costing if anyone doesnt mind saying?

ApplePieMum (APM)


----------



## fairypantz

Hi APM, 

At the Ocean Suite in Devon it's £650 + the cost of medication... Most clinics have price lists on their websites so you may be able to get more info there.

xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

mine costing £800 hun.xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi. Just wanted to get some info. I'm new to all this. Had first ICSI, got 17 embies but at risk of OHSS so the clinic decided to freeze them all. Can you tell me how long they usually wait before doing FET as so frustrated that it didn't happen as planned. Also don't have appointment with consultant until March so this waiting is doing my head in. Sorry for the rant just very uncertain at the minute.
Good luck to you all. Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## someday

we had our 2nd ivf in jan and sadly our 2nd bfn - we have 3 embies frozen, have review appt in mid march so hopefully hear then when we can start - hopefully April. I dont know whether we will be medicated or not have to wait and see!


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

miss e....I was straight in & didnt have to wait at all but that is at Jessops at Sheffield...They are all diff so I dont know hun. you could ring & ask what waiting lists are like.xxx


----------



## MissE

Thanks Anna.
I wasn't well earlier in the week with OHSS and had to back to hospital a few times. One Doc said because they made the decision to freeze embies we are at the top of the list so hoping it won't be too long. Going for review on Tuesday and will hopefully get dates sorted. 

Thanks again to all you lovely ladies. The support is brilliant.
xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

MissE...How did you get on with your dates hun?xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi Anna, hows things?
Went to see consultant and he said i can start on my next cycle. I have to phone in on day 1 which will hopefully be around the start of April. Not sure how long medicated cycle takes but still really excited about meeting my snowbabies.

xx


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your thread. Having my first FET appointment on 1st April so hopefully be starting the treatment April/May time. Don't know much about FET's. We only have two embryo's in the freezer, so I'm just hoping they survive the thaw. This is our last fertility treatment so fingers and toes are crossed for a successful outcome. Will look forward to reading your threads and seeing what the treatment entails. I expect mine will be medicated (due dto age and poor ovulation in natural cycles), but does that mean going through all the buserlin injections again? 

Helen xxx


----------



## Lychee

I'm due for my single FET on the 22nd of April.  Anyone else in my boat?


----------



## Claire7

Hey

I am looking to do a FET in around mid April. Non medicated. Nervous as this was our third attempt and they had to be frozen after the clinic made a mistake and i ov too early. 

Keep hearing conflicting information about success rates etc. and i only have 4 snowbabies.

What is the normal protocol? Do they defrost 2 or all of them? or is everyone different?

Cheers

xxcxx


----------



## MissE

Hi Claire,

That is awful that the clinic made such a mistake. 
I think it depends on clinic. They said i could thaw 2 embies at a time to see if i got 2 good ones or i could chose to thaw 6 all at once and use the 2 best ones.
Doc told me that there wasn't much difference in the success rates of frozen or fresh ET so hoping hes right.

Hoping everything goes well for you.

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

can i join you? am chatting on the march fet thread but transfer date now around 7th april, so thought I would join you girls if that's ok. We have two blasts in the freezer in new york from our first cycle there, and it is pretty much our last cycle with DH's sperm as we can't afford a fresh cycle back over there for at least another couple of years unless we win the lottery!

I am having medicated FET as i have to book flights etc, and am going out there on 30th april. i don't know much about success rates in different clinics, but we have been quoted 40% for a blast.......

good luck to everyone
lots of love
C


----------



## cecila

Hi everyone, 

Not sure which thread to join !! am doing a medicated FET, my second, and transfer is around the 1st of April. 

Finding the side effects of the drugs much worse then when I did a full IVF, headaches are terrrible ! We have got 4 frosties left now and with this cycle they are goint to try and take them to blast which is something they didn't do on the last attempt, sorry to be thick but how many days is "blast" are they more successful ?? as this is a new thing with my clinic it isn't something I know much about.

Ceci-bee - hi hun !! lovely to hear your on your way again, who would of thought we would be having F.E.T at more or less the same time, I always follow your posts as you know so glad to hear things are moving for you bet you are so excited to be going back out to NYC so soon.

love - cecila xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

OMG cecilia my namesake you are going to be my FET cycle buddy?? that is fab   very exciting and so pleased you are trying again. sorry your side effects are rubbish - I just have headache and flat menopausal symptoms at the mo along with feeling very fat and pre-menstrual!     for your cycle

love
C


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi

I'm due for a scan on April 1st and due to have 2 snow babies     put in on April 19th. We're so excited, anxious, etc but trying not to dwell on statistics for now. 

Cat


----------



## cecila

Must be a lucky omen we are at the same time !!! ?? !!! hope it is !!! 

Just re-read your success rates with blast - 40% !! that is good isn't it and with yours already at blast that is one less thing to worry about.

take care love
cecilia

xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

I really hope so     
C


----------



## emma.b

Hi Girls

Can I join you? We've had two ICSI cycles, one long and one antagonist and have three frosties on ice! Rang the clinic today and will be starting medicated cycle as soon as AF arrives which is any day now . She roughly worked out that if AF came 20th March then transfer would be 17th May. We have decided this is our last attempt and have already been looking into adoption. 
My DH is away with forces but signed all the consents before he went. Bit strange doing it without him here but we really want to move on now as we've been trying for a baby for 6 years and been together 14 years! Just want to be parents now whichever way it comes about. 

 to everyone and good luck xxxx

Emma.b


----------



## shani10

Hi everyone

Can i join in, ive also joined the april/may thread, its my first FET, medicated as i dont ovulate, had failed fresh cycle last year,
taken me this long to want to try again.
Celia-blast are day 5 embies,very good if they make it to that x


----------



## helen6887

Hi Everyone,

Lovely to see so many ladies bout to have FET's. We'l l be able to follow the process through together.

Emma B - I remember you from the sunshine buddies (August/Sept). welcome back! I'll always remember your story bout your husband in his funny trousers cheering you up when things didn't work out. Hope you both well. You're a brave woman going through this on your own, whilst he's posted abroad. Good on ya.

Went to see my fertility counsellor today (she's brill!) so feeling more positive bout up coming treatment. It will be my last, and then I'm hanging up my baby-making boots and getting on with the rest of my life. Told her, I had to see this thing through to the end. Said that although those frozen embies weren't made naturally, they had to be given the chance to die naturally, where they belong - in my womb! Then I had a good cry as I realised that what i said sounded so morbid. She told me it was deeply profound and recommended I take up some relaxation exercises! Haha.  

Helen xx


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone

Can I join this thread too, I am on the FET in March but wont be having it until April now as I had my surge on Wednesday and was expecting to go in for my ET on Saturday but got called in for a scan yesterday as my womb lining is too thin so I cant have the ET in a natural cycle now and am having to have a medicated ET now so am starting buserelin injections on Monday to DR and have a scan booked for 13th April. Was hoping to get away with injections this time round!! But never mind if its for the best its all good.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at, I will try to catch up with you all as soon as I can.


----------



## XENAB

hi all,can i join the party too please? im due my first fet in april,had 2 icsi treatments previously,first time had no embies for freezing but luckily have 3 day 2 embies in the freezer as we speak this time,snow white, we are due our scan on the same day,im starting hrt tablets then once af arrives,see you will have injections? dont know much about fet so interested in all info about it!!!! lucking forward to joining you along the way if i may?  
everyone else a big hello &   

shani recognise you from april/may cycle buddies,hope we can support each other along the way too xxxx
lots of      to us all


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Xenab - I have HRT tablets to take as well but dont have to start taking them yet, this is my first medicated FET so I am new to it too, at times like this I just want to hit the fastforward button so I can get on with the ET! Think I am having injections as I am now half way thru my cycle as we were trying for the ET in a natural cycle but that didnt work out but then I know that all clinic do different things. 

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## XENAB

yes it would be great if we could fast forward to et & then sleep for the dreaded 2 week wait,its all so hard emotionaly but hopefully soooooooooooo worth it when we all get our babies


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi Xenab, I am already menopausal   cos of all the chemo I've had in the past, so don't know exactly where this puts me in the scheme of hormones etc but I know I'll find out for sure in a couple of weeks when I visit the hospital. I am really glad you're going to be on the same timescale as me, cos it's going to be hard. I'm worried about so many things, like accidentally having a little cry at work and not being able to explain the reasons why (not that I'm a compulsive crier or an emotional floozy, but you never know when the hormones are going to start messing with you )! At least on here I know I've got someone who I can talk to and who understands exaclty what I'm going through.

Last night I celebrated a friend's birthday and decided that it was my last night of drinking, from now on I'm going to be super healthy and start my pre-natal vitamins. Is there anything you're going to do to prepare or do you have any tips that you've heard?

Cat


----------



## waiting for a pink

That's confusing...I've just realised there are 2 of us that call ourselves Snow White on here!!!   Hello! 

Cat


----------



## ceci.bee

hello everyone

i hope the weekend was sunny and relaxing for all. I started my oestrogen patches on friday and slowly slowly am starting to feel less menopausal, although still pretty hormonal! DR is a pain I HATE the menopause  no idea how I will cope with the real thing   one day
8 days now until we fly, that is if BA have called off the strike/our flights actually go next Tuesday......


love to all
C


----------



## XENAB

hi cat,alias snow white,very confusing indeed having 2,dont know how that happened,when i joined i picked a name & was told i couldnt use it as someone else had it,so we"ll stick to cat if you dont mind,my hormones have me confused enough as it is.  
my af arrived yesterday,4 days late,but at least im still on target for my pre period scan on the 12th! i find during the treatment that im quite ok hormonaly,well as ok as one possessing hormones can be ha ha,its after treatment,on the 2 week wait that i fall apart,maybe its cos your left totally alone,you dont know whats happening inside your own body,before  the 2 week wait,you have scans,you know whats happening & then its just you & your hormones working over time,anyway enough ranting
im going on the healthy route too,i just love my coffee so its decaf for me,drinking lots of pineapple juice,staying away from junk food & my love,chocolate! getting the odd bit of exercise,im usually a lazy cow   have a new puppy so she makes me get up & go
have been thinking about chinese medicine beforehand,would love to know more about it & whether it realy would be beneficial?
how is your dp copeing with all your treatment?


----------



## Lychee

Hi Anna,

I'm due for my FET transfer the 22nd of April.  How's it all going?


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Wonder if I can join you here please?  I've been watching the FET in March board, but most of the girls are testing and/or the 2ww and I just don't feel that I fit in.

I've been at this game for nearly 5 years and have had 2 unsuccessful attempts, 1 FET and 1 fresh cycle.  I have 5 snow babies on ice and   that this will be our time.

I started down regulating on March 1st on Synarel and have started HRT on 20th.  Projected transfer date is Monday 5th April, (pending successful thaw of frosties).

I'm going to read back now on this thread and try to get to grips with everyone.

Best of luck to all and hoping that we will see a lot of BFPs very soon,

Dee


----------



## XENAB

welcome irish dee,your a bit ahead of me with treatment,im not due to start hrt till around april16th or thereabouts so i can follow your advice a long the way if thats ok? take it by your title that you are a bit irish?


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Xenab,

100% Irish.  Born in Cork city (southern Ireland) and lived there until 1999.  Moved to UK when I was 27, so still have my very Irish accent!!

Living in Ipswich in East Anglia and having all our treatment at Bourn Hall in Cambridge.  Hope your sniffing is going ok and I'd be delighted to be of any help if I can at all.

Dee


----------



## XENAB

very good,im from carlow & having my treatment in the hari unit at the rotunda dublin!!! small world or what?.no sniffing for me this time,just the hrt,have 3 embies on ice 2 day olds,leaving them to 5 day blast stage & praying they make it    .never had the fet before so its all new to me,had a FAILED ICSI back in feb so my little embies are the only things keeping me going


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi fellow Irish lady!!!

My ovulation has always been on the dodgy side so I have to down regulate before HRT.  I've got 5 on ice, but my clinic says that I would have to have at least 6 in order to try to go for blasts, but every clinic is different.  Looking forward to catching up over the next few weeks.

Dee (aka Deirdre)


----------



## XENAB

its amazing how they all differ,reading through all the posts on ff proves that,my clinic say they will thaw the 3 & hope for at least 1 to make it to blast stage,i hate when they speak like that cos to me they are my babies,no matter how many cells they are made up of    .any keep in touch & we can go gaga together


----------



## ceci.bee

Hello everyone

Dee lovely to see you over here - I moved for the same reasons as you   my transfer is booked for 7th april so am in the same boat 

Cecilia how are you? hope you are ok  

Welcome to everyone joining here I hope we can support each other over the next few weeks 

I have been told to double my patches so have two big patches on my bum plus lumpy bits from the injections - feeling v hormonal and anxious about the upcoming FET - soooooooooooooooo hope it works

love and  
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Ceci,

I should be the 5th so we are quite close!!

Dee


----------



## coweyes

Hi all

Can i please join as i am thinking about having FET in May or June.  We have 3 frozen blasto, never had FET before so dont know what to expect.

Someday Someone else with high prolactin! I thought i was the only one


----------



## XENAB

morning all! hope you are all bright eyed & bushy tailed today!
welcome coweyes,this is my first fet also so here is    for our bfp for the full nine months this time,i also had m/c on my first icsi treatment,it was the hardest thing i ever went through,as you well know


----------



## coweyes

XENAB  Yer its tough, i had an ectopic pg 6 months before hand that's tough to.  Not sure when we will start fet as i had no idea what it involves, but no its not as medicated as ivf/icsi.


----------



## XENAB

you poor hun   
i was told we could start 2 cycles after our failed attempt,so i jumped at the chance,maybe im mad i dont honestly know  
i will just be on hrt & the cryone gel,thats it i think,other than that im a total in the dark,apart from the bit i do know only tooooo well.the dreaded 2 ww


----------



## cecila

Hi Everyone !! 

Sorry if I can't keep up so well I can't always get to a computer.

Ceci - Hi hun not long now this time next week you will be on your way, know the feeling about being menopausal (probs not how you spell it !) mind you I do feel much better now am taking the HRT tablets and last time I felt just as bad on them so not sure why this time is a bit easier. How long you going out for this time ? are you both going out there ?

Xenab - I know what you mean about different clinics ! ours didn't do blasts at all and now all of a sudden do so it is a bit confusing but it seems that if you get to blasts it is good ?? think they are going to defrost all 4 of mine that are left and see what happens ! v scary ! 

Dee and coweyes - glad you are joining the thread hope we can all help each other over the next fews weeks and months it defo helps to have people at the same stage to just ask questions of or get some support from.

Got my scan on Thursday to see if lining thicken enough, I have been drinking a pint of full fat milk everyday, brazil buts and 2 litres of water a day which I think has helped with the head aches this time, not sure what the milk is for am sure it is for lining but I did it with my full IVF and I had Sophie and I did nothing much for my last FET and got nothing so figure might aswell try and be as good as possible with this one !! am missing my wine thought not had a drink for weeks and I LOVE IT !!!! 

take care all - love cecilia xxxxxxxxxxx

hi everyone else xx


----------



## XENAB

hi cecila,whats with the full fat milk? whats it good for exactly? excuse my ignorance


----------



## cecila

Am not sure to be honest !! am sure it is to do with womb lining and I remember some nurse saying it to me when I did the full ivf - "don't forget to drink a pint of milk a day" !! so I have done it this time round, must google it and see if there is anything in it !! xxxx

anyone else know anything about the milk thing ? 

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

I was also told the milk thing when did ivf, but thought it was the protein to make loads of good eggs rather than the lining.......am trying to eat everything warm and lots of iron etc to build up lining, but am sure there is no evidence for any of it but seems like a good idea.....

Dee - we will be cycle buddies then, that is lovely.   

Cecilia yes we are both going for the whole time this time, which is great as hate being there on my own. have you found a way to make the brazil nuts palatable?? my mate tracked down some dark chocolate covered ones which are yummy  

love to all
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Evening ladies,

I can not bear the taste of brazil nuts so went to Holland and Barrett and bought a Selinium supplement.  Easy to take every day and save the calories of the nuts!!!

Also drinking 2litres of water and 1 pint of milk (I was advised to drink the 'green' low fat milk as it has more iron it). I also take the following:

Royal Jelly
Omega 3 Fish oil
L'argintine - (read about this in one of the many fertility books that I've read.  Supposed to be good for blood flow to uterus, but will stop day of egg transfer)
Pregnacare (has the folic acid needed and serves as a good multi vitiman)

If I heard that standing on my head in a bowl of custard might help, I'd probably try that too!!

Dee


----------



## ceci.bee

I am taking brazil nuts, pregnacare, lots of oily fish and vitamin D tablets as DH is a vitamin D researcher and I read thath IVF works better in the summer and winter so persuaded DH to test my levels and they were low! have no idea if it will make a difference but agree with dee if I was told to dance naked in the rain at midnight would prob do it, though custard nicer!

love
C


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Hope everyone is OK
Well was flabbergasted to see how much some of you are paying for your treatment! Ours is costing nearly £1800 with drugs (if we buy them from the clinic!!) This is nearly double what some of yours come up to.
I am generally disgusted with the money grabbing nature of our clinic anyway (Mayday Hospital Croydon).
We had our first meeting with the fertility nurse (not the lovely ones we had last time) and to be honest I left with a very cold and unfeeling experience. 
I had to ask the nurse to run through the treatment cycle!!! Please
So anyway, it looks like a baseline scan and blood tests on day 25 of my period, then when the april period comes (end of April with norithisterone) I will start synarel spray to downregulate.
I notice most of you are on buserelin and not synarel to DR whats the difference? My clinic have said probably Synarel then Progova then cyclogest. We'll see.
I'm taking eve primrose oil, a pre-natal/pre-conception multi-vit and am seeing a homeopath on friday. 
Did any of you buy your drugs independently? If so where from please?
Sorry for the rant, take care all


----------



## coweyes

Applepie mum

Asda pharmacy are doing fertility drugs soon and its meant to be really cheap.  We are lucky out FET is free as its part of our 2nd nhs cycle.

Got follow up app on April 16th.  This is to discuss our failed icsi cycle and to discuss FET, may also have some councilling, out clinic has only just told us its free!!! wtf we would have had it ages ago.  Never mind xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Applepiemum,

I am on exactly the same drugs as you will be.  Synarel, HRT and cyclogest.  Cannot comment on cost as I'm also on NHS.

I heard that homecare direct are very competitive with IVF drugs.

If we are unsuccessful we will pursue the private route and I'll definitely be looking around for cheaper alternatives to the clinics then.

Dee


----------



## helen6887

Hi Applepiemum,

Don't worry I'm in the same boat at Hammersmith. bout to start FET and been warned to expect £1800 - £2000 price tag. Just remember it'll all be worth it if it works! you'll spend that much in nappies alone for the first year eh! I shouldn't joke, it is a money making racket. So grateful that Hillingdon gave me my one NHS IVF treatment, but the government really does need to do something about the postcode lottery when it comes to fertility treatment (word of warning girls - I've heard that Tory policy is against all IVF treatment being done on the NHS!!). 

I loved the suggestions of what you ladies would go through for a successful treatment, especially Dee's idea of standing in custard. Don't think I'd run naked through the rain though - wouldn't be fair to inflict that on the neighbours.  I would be prepared to handglide naked across the Himalaya's though!!!! Any further ideas ladies?

Thanks for making me laugh.

Helen xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies. Gosh it has been busy on here. Haven't posted in a few days as didn't have any news. Spoke to clinic today and just have to wait for AF to come, hopefully at start of April. Then we can get underway. I know it is only a week til the start of April but it feels like a lifetime away. I hate this waiting business.

I've just been reading through your posts. Can't believe the cost for FET. This one i'm doing is free cos its part of my nhs go. This will be my first FET.

It did make me laugh reading about standing in custard and running naked through the rain but i agree completely. I've even tried crystals and voodoo fertility bags. Hubby thinks i've gone with the fairies.  

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

missE        hope AF comes soon so you can get started.

C


----------



## cecila

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone was standing in custard running naked through the rain and then handglide naked across the Himalaya's last night  my other things are - rubbing a fertility stone everynight (which was a stone from a beach so not a fertility stone at all) and also kissing my lucky eyore before bed !!!!!!!! oh yeah and not forgetting to take the lucky blue nail varnish in my bag with me to every appointment - lucky because my mate said it was ??!!!??!!! mad !!!! 


Ceci - I think your right the milk was from the full ivf and for the good eggs !!! I just pick up on things and then think I have to do them, I actually like brazil nuts so on a morning when get to work have a few of them and some sunflower and pumpkin seeds too - read something about them somewhere ! so funny some of the things you do that you don't even know why you do it ! suppose its better to do something that nothing isn't it ! enjoy ya nuts today xxx

I can't believe the cost of some of your FET's !! wow that is some expense, our clinic in Leeds is £1000. We have to pay now for all treatment, when we started out the list in north yorkshire was frozen with no chance of it being unfrozen for years so had to find the money for my DP's mesa opp and also the IVF, now the list has unfrozen because we paid (we had no choice but to pay) we aren't on the list now and can't have any NHS attempts and also with us having a daughter, can sort of see the point but still annoyed we had to pay ni first place  - moan for the day over xx

have a good day everyone .

emma - fingers crossed your AF comes when it should xx

cecilia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

am not going to post what FET costs in new york but basically   
will put it in my diary eventually after we get back - going abroad for tx everything adds up so much, but then we have embryo's made with DHs sperm so it was all worth it  as long as the bailiffs don't come knocking.................

love to all
C


----------



## XENAB

ladies ladies count your lucky stars,in little old ireland we pay for the lot,no nhs,our medical insurance wont cover anything got to do with treatment (if you have to be hospitalized for for any reason due to treatment you pay ALL hospital bills).ivf/icsi costs €4700,fet with blasts €1350,meds €240(government cover the rest for the moment but could pull the plug on that any minute),blood screening €200 each time
its a bummer,im lucky,i could afford it but there are many that cant & my heart goes out to them,many irish people are now traveling to spain for treatment but agagin thats a major expense  
sorry for the moan,im not getting at you lovely ladies,just giving you insight into the way it works here & you know something,once we get our little miracles it will be worth every single cent/penny
have a great day girlies,hope af"s arrive on time,dr is plain sailing,hormones are kind to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls & Anna 

Ive followed a few of you over from the march thread...i'll probably keep jumping till 2011 as no idea when a/f will return (im breastfeeding my 10 month old girl on demand thru the day & she sleeps on boob latching on & off all night so no break to help improve chances of conceiving) so will have a natural unmedicated fet when a/f is back 

Hope you don't mind me joining you all
Positive thoughts all round x HM


----------



## cecila

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well today ?

Been for lining scan, all nice and juicy and ready to go, ET next Thursday was a bit disappointed thought it would be monday or tueday but seems they are busy so not till Thursday ! then moving house the week after have been told I am not lifting a finger - suits me !! mind you got the in laws down to help so hope I can still relax might be a few couting to ten moments.

Xenab - that is terrible that you don't get anything paid for !! will remember you next time I have a moan its really bad hun and for those that can't afford it, its awful to think about them isn't it xxxxxxxx
Love to you all - cecilia xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickles100

Hiya can I join this thread.  

We're hoping to have FET in next few months following my surgery a few weeks ago to investigate a possible hydrosalpinx.  They actually found I also had severe endometriosis which has been removed for the timebeing, but I have been told this will return to so to 'seize the window of opportunity!'  My left tube was removed. 

Had 2 previous ICSI cycles, 1st one was abandoned after EC and 2nd was unsuccessful. We have 3 frozen embies from the 1st cycle.  Am anxiously waiting for a letter from our consultant to confirm when we can proceed with FET.  I was previously advised I was suitable for a natural cycle, so it will be great to follow this next rollercoaster with others xx


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hello all!

It's only one week til I have my lovely scan to check all is well so I can proceed onto the lining drugs (I forget the name). I'm so excited   , just thinking that I might, if we're lucky, be pregnant in a few weeks time!!!

XENAB - hi, my husband is one of those strong emotionless types. When I had cancer he never outwardly worried about anything, even when it reappeared! So, in some ways he's amazing and really strong, I think he does this cos he doesn't want to get my hopes up even higher than they are for them to be shattered if things don't go right, or make me sadder when things are bad. But I do wish he was a little more emotionally present. I'm not saying he's not suppotive, it's just that he's had to be so strong for me in the past that it has stayed that way. He doesn't seem to get excited or sad. I know he'll be extremely excited when we have our little one in our arms!!! Wow, what a rant...so sorry! Perhaps I should throw in a silly little picture to bring me back on topic...  

Celia - I see you're having your ET on the day I have my lovely womb scan, I'm so excited for you and will be following your progress as I go through mine.

Is anybody having their ET around April 19th?


Lots of luck to all

Cat x


----------



## ceci.bee

wow cecilia moving house and doing FET with a toddler,you are one brave lady   

Cat - it sounds like you have been through so much and it has been really tough on you and DH. I am sure you are right that when you have your baby he will be the world's biggest softie but right now he is just trying to protect and look after you. I hope your lining behaves itself

Xen you are right on two counts - overseas tx is v expensive and also it is totally worth the effort and cost if that's what it takes to have a baby. good luck for your cycle hun!

Pickles I hope your letter comes soon hun and you can get going

Honey's mum lovely to hear from you sounds like you have a lot on at the mo, am sure your body will be ready for FET in time hun

MissE any sign of AF yet??

coweyes good luck for your appointment hun 

Helen when are you planning for transfer?

Dee       for you think ET is soon now??.......

AFM am going officially barking now - keep looking for magpies, and when I see one, I get in a panic until I see the second 'one for sorry, two for joy etc' - hope there are no magpies in NYC!   am worrying the patches aren't working despite being doubled up on them as I don't feel too different or hormonal, and soooooo want my lining to be good for our two blasts. Also a mate bought me dark chocolate brazils and they are yuuuuuuummy

love to all
C


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today. Hope you are all getting on ok.

Ceci no sign of af yet but its so unpredictable so could be here tomorrow or if it fancies may not come for another 3 or 4 weeks. Bit of a nightmare but one day soon.
Thinking of you all. Sending out loads of       

Emma xx


----------



## Guest

mmmmmmm choc brazils...send some my way


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Just popping on to say my TX has been moved forward to this month!! So happy about it! Just waiting for AF now...Was due yesterday... Hurry up!! So I will be `starting` next month but fetching my sharps/scan this month. Just wanted to let you all know & to say   &   to everybody on this thread!! Anna.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Af arrived just so Im off for scan/bloods in morning!! God!! Its really happening!!xx


----------



## loripori

Hi there Anna

I just wanted to say that we look quite similar. I had 1st round of ICSI and got my daughter. They put 2 embes back. Now am about to go for 2 nd FET. The first last month didnt work - but they are going to defrost my 2 or 3 day embies and try and get them to blastocyst in the lab before putting them back - what do you think of this?? Did you have blastos put back last time

I have down regulated and now taking HRT to thicken lining - scan next Sunday to check thickness!!

Hoping they get to blastocyst and that they stick !!


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Hey loripori hun, 

I had never heard of Blasts until a friend (Now 27 weeks preg) had it done at our acu clinic..It wasnt that far advanced when I had IVF for DD. However this time we are doing exactly the same...waiting for blast stage (if we get there I take it the last time when it didnt wok that you didnt do that then?

Love,Anna.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylea

hi peeps id like to join you, i am DR at the moment e/t due to be 23rd april if everythin goes to plan 
we had icsi in september which didnt work   but have 3 frosties hoping to have 2 transferred  defrosting all 3 tho as we were told only 60-70% of embies survive thawing process so really hoping 2 are good to go as only had one put back in last time as the risk of twins is high as i only 28 well was 27 then lol  so want that extra chance !
dont know if im gonna carry on after this if cycle if it fails as our lives have been put on hold for 5 years and the strain of iVF really takes it toll on ya relationship i think.  really admire those who go on to have 3 - 4 cycles , guess i have to be thankfall we have our son kian he must of been a miracle, just so hard when he wants a lil brother or sister  
anyway as my friends tell me POSITIVE THOUGHTS !  
hope u all well xxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

welcome loopylea & good luck honey.xxx


----------



## loripori

Hi Anna

My doc didnt even suggest taking them to blastocyst stage last month. He defrosted 3 all 3 survived and put 2 back - one 7 cell and one 3 cell. I was convinced it would work as it worked first time last time but unfortunately it didnt.

When i saw my doc after he said i was very lucky to get my DD with the first attempt last time therefore this time he is defrosting my remaining 5 and trying to get some to blastocyst level before he puts them back.

Figers crossed and all that!

Hope all is going well for you xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

hello everyone 

welcome to all the new APril FET-ers I hope we can all look after each other over the next few weeks  

I had bloods done yesterday for my medicated FET and now have three HRT patches on my bum, and have to go up to four   on monday - they are quite big and leave a big sticky ring of fluff that is really hard to get off behind them - I look v attractive! 
I had acu today which went ok - anyone else doing it? I am pretty un-convinced but it comes under the dancing in the rain/custard thing that if it even makes a tiny bit of difference then it is worth doing!
next bloods tuesday, flight on wed then scan on Fri to check lining - and hopefully then will get the go-ahead for ET on the 7th


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

loripori.. Bless you babe. Im really hoping you get your BFP this time. Im sure it will happen. it must be awful to get your BFP then after get a neg result.  Did you ask him why he didnt do it last month?  

Ive been for my scan & Bloods today (all ok so waiting to start supercur on day 21) & I said to the nurse who I knew from last time...If  It doesnt work for me this time I will be upset BUT the way Im looking at it is if its a neg result I have to just think that I have my little girl & that its not my turn in the que of Karma this time..Its a turn for a lady who hasnt got a baby yet...& I honestly dont mind that. I feel so lucky to have my DD & I have to say that if the had only got 1 embryo & that they hadnt got any more eggs etc...I would NEVER have gone through this again. The fact hat I have potential children waiting on ice tho..I feel I must try to help them live. I would have all 10 if I could!! However if none survive the thaw/or TX doesnt work with them, Once they have gone thats it for us...& Anara will be enough.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

✩ Annasupastar ✩ said:


> Im looking at it is if its a neg result I have to just think that I have my little girl & that its not my turn in the que of Karma this time..Its a turn for a lady who hasnt got a baby yet...& I honestly dont mind that. I feel so lucky to have my DD


Ah Anna thats a lovely way of looking at it 
Full steam ahead then for you! How exciting! Ooh I cant wait till I can get started 

Hope everyone is doing good x HM


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

HM...Wish you were on this journey NOW too..you never know tho..you may get AF soon. Then it will be all systems go for you. xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hello Ladies  
I have just migrated here from the March thread 
Problem with my uterine lining last cycle   and cycle was abandoned, so beginning the lovely sniffing as soon as AF is here  
We have two frosties waiting for us.
Sending good vibes to all of us on this thread   
Lil' One


----------



## MissE

Hi lil one welcome to the thread, 

sorry to hear your last cycle had to be abandoned. Hoping you have more success this time. I'm in the same boat in that i have to wait for af to come to start sniffing but really feel i have been waiting forever now. Never thought i'd say this but i wish the   would hurry up.

Wishing you loads of luck

Emma xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

What a lovely Welcome, thanks Emma,
Yes- hurry up both our AFs......


----------



## ceci.bee

hello everyone

here are some AF dances for those waiting (HM, Lil one, LilyE and all)         it is so frustrating waiting isn't it for your body to do its thing - I was told by a mate on the NOA thread to drink parsley tea and actually made some and drank it I was so desperate to start a cycle - FYI it is totally disgusting and didnt work for me  

Anna I love your way of looking at your FET, v sweet and I am sure out of 10 embies on ice then there are some future children in there  

AFM not much happening just patched up to the hilt and getting ready for flight on Wed am v excited but terrified at the same time, as if this doesn't work then it is the end of using DH's sperm and we move onto donor, but if it does work      I will live in fear of another MC - will just have to visualise avon queen!

love and   to all
C


----------



## lil&#039; one

C
How exciting to be flying off the the big apple, that must be a good omen...... 
As for the sticky patches, try some nail polish remover on a cotton bud, it really works! 
By for now
'Lil one


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks L that is a great suggestion - will go and try it now!

lots of love
C


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Just popping on to say...  always makes   come early for me...Spesh if its abit `rough` 
Its not going to hurt to try is it? Haha!!xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi there

Could I join you ladies?  I've been posting on the March thread    and recognize a few of you  

I'm on day 2 of D/R and due for ET on 30th April.  I saw that people were discussing milk, my clinic advises to drink 1 litre a day, so that's more than 1 pint   but yes not sure how that is supposed to help FET  

Anyway sending lots of  

X


----------



## Guest

Anna


----------



## shani10

Hi everyone

I havent posted for a while on here, started the syneral 2day, irish dee it seems im on the same protocal as you but a month behind! 

Xenab  How r you? the syneral is vial tasting! not looking forward to weeks of it!  Baseline scan booked for the 15th april if af arrives on time, should by the end of this week, took last pill today, normaly takes me 5 days b4 af arrives, 


Hope everyone else is doing ok, 3 days of work this week then a whole week off, heaven!

shani x


----------



## cecila

Morning everyone, so many peeps to keep up with !! wow there are alot of us aren't they good we will be able to help each other through all this.

Just popped on to say loads of luck ceci for trip over to NYC got everything crossed for you hun will be looking out for your updates xxx

I might not be able to pop on that much am moving house this week !! as well as getting embies back in on Thursday, I must be mad and this wasn't exactly planned to all come at once but hey ho !! I won't be able to do alot and can order people about !! so got alot of stuff packed up and am sure computer will be next to pack so good luck everyone and will try and get on when I can.

cecilia xxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

OMG Cecilia you are right about the timing! hope that you aren't doing any heavy lifting and would love to say enjoy relaxing into the new place but know that is not possible, esp with a toddler.        for your ET hun and hope we can keep each other slightly sane on the 2ww.....thanks so much for your good wishes - right back atcha 

Anna     but hope it works hun 

Lil'one your tip worked perfectly thanks so much  feel better without huge blue fluff rings over my bum  

smokey and sweetpea so sorry you had probs with your march cycles and moved here - I am the same in that my DR has taken forever. I hope this cycle is the one for you both

hi to everyone else
am now up to 4 patches and am getting more bloods tomorrow   my E2 is behaving itself and we are ok to fly on wed.....

lots of love
C


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

OMG cecila you have an awful lot happening at once. Make sure you don't do too much. Good luck for your ET on thursday. Wishing you well.

Ceci thats great that everything is going to plan and you are all set to go to NYC on wednesday. Wishing you all the best. 
Just made me     when you talked about fluffy rings on your bum.

Anna definitely must try your suggestion cos this waiting is driving me nuts. Need to have lots and lots of     

Hi sweetpea welcome to the madness. Sorry things didnt go as planned last time. Hoping this cycle will work out for you.

Hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all managing to stay sane on this crazy train.

Emma xx


----------



## cecila

Hi, 
Me again, just wondering if any of you girls have ever used the pesseries and Dalacin Cream ?? am meant to start them both 3 days before transfer and although I did ask what I did with the cream the instructions weren't very clear and I hate to keep asking questions. 

I have never been given this cream before and I think it is some sort of antibiotic cream, but I put the x2 pessaries in on a night before bed up the front !! and then seems like this cream on the night too !!!! is that not just too much stuff "up" at once. If I space it out and put pessaries in earlier, as I am not lying down on a evening till bed, would it not all come out !!!! has anyone heard of this cream before ??

sorry for a me post just popped on at work to ask the questions so best get off now - love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XENAB

hi ladies
havn"t posted in a while,nothing happening with me yet so no news to tell,bad idea not posting tho,very very hard to keep up with all the goings on with our april/may ladies

cecilia  omg your amazing taking on all that,the move,et,i take my hat off to you  .mind yourself tho,you"ll have very precious cargo on board very soon

shani  good luck with the syneral & enjoy your time off work,put your feet up & relax 

smokeypoo  hope the d/r is being kind to you,all going well for me i should be having et around the same time,good luck hun  

ceci.bee  hope new york goes according to plan,safe journey for wed & fingers crossed for your scan  

lil one  sorry to hear about your last cycle     for you this month

cat  how are you? sorry i havn"t posted in a while  


to all the newbies welcome & sorry to anyone that i missed,im a bit   these days


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening ladies

Ceci good luck with the flight  

Cecilia moving house?  Crikey what timing!    Sorry I've not had that cream before

It was Sabah who had problems with her March cycle, not me.

Xenab that'll be nice to have someone going through at the same time  

MissE get busy lady  

Shani roll on your time off  

Hi Sweetpea  

Sorry for rubbish personals!  

X


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hello Xenab, I've been a bit rubbish with posting on here recently, but I've been reading every day to see how you all are. I just haven't had much to report, although I will now express my deep shock at the   chit chat!   I had such a giggle to myself, and my DH was mightily impressed with the bluntness it all! It's all good fun, and we should definately encourage what is good for us!!!

I am off for my first scan on Thurs, to check everything is hunky dory down there, then I shall begin to make my nice, squishy, warm home for my wee snow babies   . I'm reluctant to get excited, but I won't be able to help it  

Love and luck to you all,

Cat x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone today? Hope you are all well.

Still waiting on af!!! Not impressed. 

OMG what horrible weather we are having. The snow is wild, really heavy. Hope i can get up the hill to go to work tomorrow.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Cecelia, have a safe trip to New York and hopefuly when you get back I can have your company in the 2WW.

Dee


----------



## ceci.bee

thanks so much Dee babe, I hope you me and cecilia can keep each other sane in the next two weeks and         

Emma  - where is your  AF?? here is anther dance      and have you tried the  ? 

lots of love to all
C


----------



## XENAB

hi everyone
hope you are all well today,omg what weather is right,at this rate we should keep on with the snow babe name,its just awful!!!!!
have a wicked headache tonight so sorry for the lack of personals
tuck up tight tonight (good excuse for )
night girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone.

Ceci good luck for the flight. Hope everything goes well. Thanks for the dance. Tried everything and theres still no sign. Definitely think i'll be sixty before i see any movement at this rate.   

Xenab i hope you are feeling better today. The weather is just such fun.... not!! Can't believe how cold it is again and the power is flickering on and off.

Catch up later. have to run, have patients waiting.

Take care.
Emma xx


----------



## sabah m

So, a very strange thing happened today, my clinic wanted me to come for another scan to check lining despite it having reduced on wednesday......it has thickened!!! 8.2mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        They will try to fit me in sunday for ET so i will get my easter eggs after all woo hoo!!!!!

(sorry for very me message, I am very self obsessed today!!!)

Sabah


----------



## loripori

Brilliant news Sabah - well done!

I go for scan on Sun to check lining so fingers crossed ET will be at end of next week. Just got to hope I get some blastys out of the 5 left that i have!


----------



## MissE

Congratulations sabah, thats great news about your lining. Hope all goes well for et.

Emma xx


----------



## cecila

hi girls,

such good news sabah bet you are over the moon you can get your eggies back !! 

just a quick one wanted to say hi to you all and will be back on in a few days, got egg transfer in morning as long as all defrost ok, am bit nervous about it but will see, off to pick up keys for new pad !! even though so much going on I don't feel stressed unlike my previous FET where that was all i was thinking about !!

loads of love to you all xxx

hope your flight is going ok ceci xxxxxxxxxx

love cecilia x


----------



## ceci.bee

sabah and cecilia         for ET - so pleased you are going ahead after all sabah and great news they re-scanned you!

love to all
C


----------



## loripori

Good luck to everyone - keeping busy I think is the key as at least you have less time to think about things...

Keep in touch all and good luck x


----------



## Smokeypoo

Sabah    excellent news!  Good luck with your easter eggs   and the ET too   

Cecilia    lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow for you

Lori   I hope Sunday's scan is a good one

Lots of    to everyone

X


----------



## cecila

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well, just back from ET all went well they defrosted my 4 remaining embroys 2 made it 2 didn't the 2 that made it were good so they are back in !! just such a wierd feeling they are in me but nothing I can do now but wait !! hate this bit.

ceci - hope you are nice and settled now looking forward to hearing your news.

love to you all, am off to put my feet up while everyone else sorts my new pad out for me !!! suppose rather than hate this bit I should enjoy it and let everyone else run around for a change.

xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi cecila,
Glad all went well today. Hope those 2 wee embies snuggle in nice and cosy.     

Take it nice and easy.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi ladies,

I've been lurking!!!  Scan today showed lining nice and plump at 13.5m so ET for Monday.

Best of luck for everyone!!

Dee


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi all
Sorry not posted for a while, work is crazy, and hardly at home, poor DH  
AF arrived today, but as hols coincide with scan dates, another cycle cancelled,
Just seems to go on forever
Good luck on your journeys
'Lil one


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

lil'one that is rubbish so sorry to hear that!     I hope it will be your time soon babe

Cecilia great news about 2 good quality frosties being transferred, I hope you can now keep the zen with the chaos around you!      for your 2ww babe

Dee  - your lining sounds great and fantastic you have the go ahead for ET       so much that it is your time babe 

Sabah, ditto that your rollercoaster has taken an upturn now. so much       to you too that ET goes well

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok  

AFm we have arrived in new york, the weather is stuning warm and sunny and we are off for a walk in the park now - had acu this am and going to the clinic for bloods and scan tomorrow. Dr Chung has phoned us to say hello and welcome, and we are seeing him tomorrow. I am so lucky to have such a charming, caring doctor, I feel totally in the best hands with him. ET now only 6 days away..............

love to all
C


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Lil one i'm so sorry your cycle has been cancelled yet again. I really hope it is your time soon.    

Dee thats great news about your lining. Good luck for et.

Ceci glad you arrived safely. Your doctor sounds so lovely. What a nice thing to do phoning to say welcome. Hope all goes well.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## helen6887

Hi ladies,

Had my consultant meeting at Hammersmith yesterday. So excited, cos it's all go again! Only got the two frozen embies   but will be praying they both get past the thawing stage. Been given a prescription to get the burserelin, oestrogen patches and progesterone suppositories (oh joy!!) from Merck Serono Homecare - anyone else used them (are they cheapish? ). My PCT only paid for 1 IVF treatment so we'll be funding the FET ourselves. I know the basic package cost, but wonder if anyone recommends a particular pharmacy/drug company. The consultant reckons this Homecare company will beat Asda's deals.

AF due on the 8th, so i'll be down-regulating from the 29th April. Hate the thought of starting the injections (not good with needles) but feeling good that we're doing something positive.     it works this time!!!!.

Any of you ladies down-regulating at the same time as me? Good luck to everyone.

Helen xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi helen, thats great news that everything can go ahead for you. I'm sure you'll be fine with the needles, you've got this far. Hope all goes well. I can't answer your questions on costs cos i've only done one tx cycle which was my NHS go. Having fet which is part of nhs go cos all embies frozen due to ohss. I'm hoping to get started soon. AF has been due for the past week or so. Still not here but hoping it won't be much longer so may be down-regging with you.

   your two wee frosties do great and get put back where they belong very soon.

Emma xx


----------



## helen6887

Emma - thanks for your post, appreciate your    . I couldn't help but notice you've got 17 embies in the freezer!!!   . WOW! That must have been one hell of a OHSS cycle? Hope all goes well for you this time, looking forward to sharing the experience with someone.

Take care.

Helen xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

just a quick post
scan today was great - lining 7.2mm and bloods fine so we are all systems go for transfer on weds! last dose of lupron tonight and am starting progesterone injections tonight and also reducing the patches, which is great....

Helen we used healthcare at home and they were cheap - also have heard good recommendations from FFers about central homecare.

love and   to all
C


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Ceci thats great news that you can go ahead on Wednesday. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well.   

Helen, yes couldn't believe it when they told us we had 28 eggs. When i phoned in next day to see how many had fertilised i could hardly breathe and dhs heart rate was through the roof. They told us 24 eggs were good and 17 had fertilised. Only really began to get sick after ec. I'm quite small, 8 stone 8 and my tummy swelled so bad i was about 2 dress sizes bigger. Doc said my ovaries were enormous and was pushing everything upwards and forcing my ribs outwards. Had so much pain every time i breathed. Fully recovered. Hopefully this will be our time.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## sabah m

Happy Easter everyone!

Emma and Smokey - hope   arrives soon

Lori - hope scan went well today!

Lil one - disappointed about your delay again, I know how it feels    its so hard xxx

Helen and sweetpea - hope d/r is going well

Dee - good luck with ET tomorrow, we will have the same OTD!!   

C - hope you are not tiring yourself out too mych in NY, good luck for wednesday!!   


Got my ET planned for 1pm tomorrow as long as at least one of my blasty's survive the thaw   , after which I board a train for scotland for a week away with in-laws! Wasn't planned that way, if body had responded as it was meant to I would already have been a week into my  

Been having arguments with DH, don't think its the trt, just that I'm realising I am his mum as well as my DS's mum and I can't stand it anymore, especially if another one's on the way.  He asked me today if I was still gonna have the ET tomorrow, I wanted to kill him, probably would have got away with it for being under stress!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Sabah good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well. Enjoy your wee break as it will do you good. Things will settle down with your dh. Men are a nightnare, so dense sometimes.    

Dee wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is keeping ok. Hope you are all having a lovely easter.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Dee

thanks for the good wishes.  Feeling anxious.

Dee


----------



## ceci.bee

Sabah and Dee! hope your    get through the thaw and home where they belong.

Sabah - argh men! I am sure he is anxious as well and hope you can have some time to talk about how you are both feeling while you are away........

all fine here, weather still gorgeous and am not shopping, but spent the day at a spa instead...naughty!

love to all
C


----------



## cecila

Hi,

Good luck Sabah and Dee xxxxx

Think its over already for me girls started bleeding today and got quite bad period pains, aswell as a cold and sickness bug, gutted rang unit they said it was probs a bit early for a period but it can happen, only had embryos in on Thursday afternoon !! and have pretty mych chilled since then ! they said can only wait till test which is a week on wed so will probs do my own before then. Sorry to be a downer girls got such a shock when saw the blood awful, oh well not giving up yet getting my name down for a full ICSI as soon as I can.

Good luck all loads of love cecilia x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Girls
Cecilia - so sorry you've had this happen, but let's hope it's just implantation or something? I'm not an expert but it does seem a bit early doesn't it?  You've still got to hope  
Sabah - enjoy the break (even with the ILs)  
Good luck to everyone else!
We're also off for a break with the fam, bit of R & R after all the treatments etc.
Happy Easter


----------



## *shelly*

Hi....can i join you all please?

We are hoping to start FET soon. I have an appointment to sign consent forms, pay etc this friday and so we will find out dates then. If all goes to plan, DR should start 23rd April and ET w/c 23rd May, but i know that things dont normally go to plan for me! We have 4 blasts frozen from our successful cycle, and are hoping that we will get to have 2 transferred.

Feeling a bit scared about doing treatment again, the thought of it makes me feel sick. This is the 1st FET i've ever done though so maybe it wont be so bad!

I haven't read back so i dont know anything about anyone, but looking forward to getting to know you all.

Michelle x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

Pleased to report that I'm PUPO.  Have 2 top grade embryoes on board, one 4-cell and one 5-cell.  OTD is Wednesday 21st April for POAS.  Please, please let us be 3rd time lucky.

Dee


----------



## ceci.bee

yay dee am so pleased you are PUPO       for the next two weeks hun. 

Sabah how did you get on?

Cecilia am so sorry to hear that hun     I agree it does seem really early - you could have lots of reasons for that bleeding so would not give up hope yet        for you babe

Lil one have a lovely break

Shelly welcome hun

love to everyone else hope you are all ok - am fine here and v relaxed, but getting nervous about transfer on weds - so scared that frosties won't survive the thaw
C


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Dee congrats on being pupo.      for your 2ww.

Cecilia so sorry to hear that hun. I really hope it is just a bit of implantation or the progesterone.     everything works out.

Ceci keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well on wed and your wee frosties do grand.   

Sabah how did it go sweetie?

Lil one enjoy your break. It would be lovely to get away and escape all the madness for a few days.

Shelly welcome to the thread. Hope all your dates go to plan and it all works out.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all enjoying your easter break.
I've just been in the garden planting my veggies. Just relaxing trying not to think too much about where my af is. Getting really miffed that it is so late and delaying me getting started.

Emma xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi again,
just hoping for some advice.....
For past couple of days have had some pain in right pelvis - where rt ovary is 
Not terrible, but minds do wander, could this be anything to worry about following abandoned FET this month? 
Thanks for advice.....  to all
'Lil one


----------



## cecila

hi,

thanks girls xxx am just popping on to say I probs won't be on here for a bit computer off tomorrow and won't be back on for a bit, well until we work out how to put it back on in new house never understand about home hubs and networks and all that !! good luck to you all and will thinking of you ceci on wed, will be back on as soon as I can.

Bleeding calmed down but don't have a v good feeling will see

take care all - cecilia xxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies

Cecilia    I hope things get better for you

Lil one - it may just be your ovary kicking back into action again?  

MissE I hope AF turns up soon.  I hope mine does too, as otherwise all my studies are going to be totally messed up!

Ceci bee   best of luck for Weds.  I hope you're relaxing at the mo.

Irish Dee   yay PUPO!  Well done you  

Sabah I hope yesterday went well   

Hi Shelly, this is my first FET too, and our girls are a similar age, so welcome  

Hi Helen  

Wishing you all lots of   

X


----------



## helen6887

Evening ladies,

Gosh it's all go today eh?

Sabah an Dee, hope you both doing well after your transfers. Time for some R&R now. Well done on getting this far.  

Cecilia - my heart goes out to you   just praying it's not your period and only an implantation bleed. Hang on in there lovey - it ain't over til the fat lady sings (erm.. that would be me at mo...), and I aint singing yet!!!!!! 

Ceci - thanks for the healthcare at home recommendation, feel better about using them now I know I wasn't been pushed into using the most expensive pharmacy. Good luck for Wednesday, sorry you're going to be on the progesterone injections (are they the big needles?). ~Think I prefer the botty tabs  even though they give me awful wind!!!

Emma and Sweetpea, I'm waiting for A/F to arrive so I can get going too. Should be around the 8th. Won't start the burserelin injections til day 21, and on my last IVF they kept me D/R for about 4 weeks before they agreed my uterus lining was thick enough for the next stage. Hopefully be quicker than that this time. Hoping the embies will be on board by the end of May. Silly really, been waiting 14 years for a baby, you'd think an extra week or two wouldn't make any difference, but so eager to get going. Guess you ladies must feel the same. It's that combination of fear and excitement that makes it such a rollarcoaster ride eh?  

Helen xxx


----------



## 2unlimited

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind me joining in- have been lurking for a few weeks and getting back in the FF swing- have been wishing you all luck and sending commiserations but have NO idea how to convey that with clever icons or tickers or anything fancy at all- I much to learn!


A couple of questions if you don't mind as my brain hurts:

DH and I were really lucky on our first ICSI 2 years ago and had 2 grade 1 blasts put back in and both took and our now our much loved twinnies.  We have 4 more grade 1 blasts in the freezer and I started an FET cycle on the 16th- have prostapped and now on oestrogen- had 2nd scan on Sat and 8mm lining so all looking good- next scan on Sat and xfer next Fri if all looking good- so what's the problem eh I hear you cry?

Our twins were born at 25 weeks and spend 4 months in intensive care and nearly died lots and lots of times.  We are massively lucky to have them here (told only 25% chance that both would make it) and both are really well now thank god.  Given this history though how many blasts would you put back?  The clinic froze them in 2 sets of 2 so we have to defrost 2 at a time and of course there is no guaranete that they will thaw but what if they both thaw and are good enough to put back?  Part of my would love twins again (even though my life would be ridiculously busyfor a while!) but it seems really irresponsible to put us in that situation again if I am not equppied to carry them.  Last time I practically lived at the hospital and I couldn't do that this time as I need to look after Matty and Ginny too and realistically we couldn;t expect 25 week twins to both survive.

Having said that- is it silly to discard 1 and put 1 back and then not get a BFP- also is ending a chance at 6 days better or worse than giving it a go and losing it at 25 weeks or before?- what would you do?

All thoughts welcome as it is doing my head in!

The other question is much easier- given that I was 8mm lining after 4.5 days on the the oestrogen do you think I should ask to go in ealier than next Saturday as after another 7 days I may have too thick a lining?  Don't want to go over-ripe and miss my slot- any words of wisdom?

Cheers all!

Liz


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, Thanks smokey and helen. Hope both your afs appear very soon. Hers a wee dance to help the afs along         .

Helen i understand how you feel. You would think that after waiting so long what is another week but when you start getting prepared you just want it to move along as quickly as possible. My af is late (just typical!!!!) but its really getting me down cos i feel i've been waiting long enough and its not fair to have to wait any more. Hopefully you wont have to de-reg for so long cos i was on that spray for 7 weeks during my icsi and it was hateful stuff. Didn't sleep a wink during that time.

Liz thats fabulous that you got 2 miracles and they are both doing well now. I really can't advise on how many to put back. I think you have to discuss all the details with your dr and when you know all the info then make a proper informed decision that suits you and your dh. I hope this decision comes to you.

Hi to everyone. Thinking of you all. 

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows evryone today?

Sabah and Dee hope you are resting up and getting pampered.

Ceci just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow. Hope it all goes to plan.      

Hope all you other ladies are keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks Emma! where is your AF so hope it comes soon 

liz, I agree with Emma I can't really help you decide, but from reading your post you are leaning towards SET, especially with what you have been through. I think your docs and your embryologists will be able to give you the best advice but I think your heart is also telling you what to do.

cecilia I hope you are ok hun - and the bleeding has settled down....

Dee and Sabah hope you are both resting and relaxing

had acu today feeling overall as calm as possible pre tomorrow - just hope the thaw goes well - we get a call at 11am this time, and then if its ok need to be at the clinic for 2pm....................

love to all
C


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi all
Ceci - all the best for tomorrow  
Liz - what a hard decision, just make the right decision for you both  
Dee and Sabah hope all going well with you both  
Emma - hope you're not still waiting  
AFM - increasing pain in lower abdo so contacted clinic - told by nurse - nothing to do with treatment.  However, when I went to my GP, on exam , he said it's obviously ovarian cyst - shouldn't be too much of a problem but we're all a bit dissappointed by the clinic's 'help'  
Oh well..............onwards and upwards - and another scan in the post  
Must be a change in fortunes for us soon
'Lil one x


----------



## MissE

Lil one poor you. That really is terrible that you have another cyst. I know they say it shouldn't be too much of a problem but you do start to feel like you don't need anything else getting in the way. That is awful that the clinic were not very helpful. You would think they would keep a closer eye on people undergoing tx. Hope the pain settles a bit and it doesn't delay things any further for you.   

I'm still waiting. The blasted witch is really starting to aggravate me now  . I need to try to setttle myself. I should know better cos my cycles can range from 28-50 days. Going to have a party when it eventually arrives.   

Ceci glad you are feeling relaxed after acu. Hope your wee frosties do well and everything goes smoothly tomorrow.     

Cecilia i hope you are doing better and the bleeding has settled a bit.   

Thinking of everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi all. On mobile as away from home sorry for few personals. Cecilia praying its all ok with you x dee so glad et went well! We are now p u p o! Good luck for wednesday thaws praying for you! My et was fab got two blastos so very happy. Impossible to take it easy with ten month old boy when not  in own environment and he feels clingy! Im praying it doesnt affect me. Im so excited to have made it here finally, big hugs to everyone i've missed x


----------



## MissE

Hi sabah, thats great news that you got 2 blastos on board. Congrats on being .

I'm sure you haven't had much chance to take it easy with a ten month old.    everything works out.

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Sabah great news your thaw and ET went so well, am so pleased after your long and stressful journey over the last few weeks. I am sure your ten month old vibes will only help the implantation process!

Lil one so sorry to hear about your cyst that is rubbish and a shame your clinic weren't more helpful - but good on your GP. I hope it is just a result of the hormones and goes away before your next go.....

Dee and Cecilia hope you are both well      

ET tomorrow hopefully     for a good thaw

love to all
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello all,

Very, very lazy day today, sitting on the couch.

C, been keeping up to date on your New York diary, everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Dee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi, Can I join in?

I have just taken my third dose of oestrogen since last night for a FET.
I tried to start on a natural cycle at the beginning of March, but my lining remained too thick at the end of my period so they put me on the pill and buserelin jabs from day 17 of the pill. 2 weeks of that, and I had a scan yesterday which showed the lining was less than 4mm, so now I am on 4mg of oestradiol tablets twice a day and have a scan next Tuesday.

I also have a few questions - does 8mg of oestrogen a day sound right to you? I'm a pharmacist and it seems very high - 4 times the higher dose of hormone replacement therapy. I have a terrible headache and feel a bit sick since I started them. I am a bit worried about how bad this headache is going to get!

On my natural cycle on day 16, when I had my initial appointment in July 08 my lining was 14.7mm. On my IVF cycle last year it got to over 16mm. Then the lining problems at the beginning of this month - it was 8mm on day 3 of my period and 5.6mm on day 5. 
Will it get cancelled if my lining gets too thick - I am a bit worried that I have a scan in a week after such a high dose of oestrogen.

I did get pregnant after IVF with this 16mm lining, but I had to take progesterone suppositories 3 times a day for 3 months to support it.

As for the SET vs DET. I am in two minds myself. So scared of losing another baby. So scared of not getting pregnant. I had 2 put back last time and only one stuck, and that turned out not to be normal and it died. What if I had one normal and one abnormal? So many what ifs. I have signed the consent to defrost both at the moment. But what if I get pregnant with twins - I know several sets that were lost at 23 weeks. Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## ceci.bee

hi Hazel and welcome -sorry you have had such a long journey to get here. i am also doing FET after a MMC and have had exactly the same dilemma about you re DET vs SET , esp as we have blasts. we also had two put back last time, only one took and it didn't develop past 8 weeks and I also had an ERPC in Jan. We are going to DET this time for a couple of reasons - firstly the liklihood of twins with DH's sperm is unlikely as it is testicular (not unheard of, but rare to get twins) and we can't afford to come back to NYC for two FETs this year, so if SET didn't work we would be stuck with being desperate to get pg, but trying to decide either to save up wait and come back, or try IUI with donor sperm, so we decided esp after last time to come back for DET. It is such a personal decision, and one of the new girls here had exactly the scary probs with twins that SET avoids if you get pg, and so hard.
with regards to your oestrogen tablets I don't know the right dose, but I am on HRT patches, for HRT one patch lasts seven days, I am on 3-4 patches changed every 2 days, so a much higher dose. I hope your lining is good this time and all goes well for you babe  

hi to everyone else
lots of love
C


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well? Just wanted to welcome Hazel to the thread (it does sound like you've had a bumpy ride so far. Hope all goes well for your treatment this time around.

Ceci -   everything goes well for you today with your embryo transfer.

Helen xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Welcome to the thread hazel. I'm sorry you've had difficulties in the past. I really hope this time works much better for you. I really feel it is a personal choice with regards to how many you have put back. I have consented to have 6 thawed in the hope that we get 2 good quality and then get 2 put back. Although my embies were frozen on day 1. Sorry, no idea about the dosage cos this is my first fet. Really hoping this is your time.   

Ceci      everything goes well today for ET. Thinking of you hun.   

Hello to everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

welcome Hazel
Any news Emma?  
Congrats on being pupo Sabah
sorry for any missed,
AFM bit uncomfortable due to cyst, but off for a couple of days R&R
sending    
'Lil one


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Lil one no news yet, getting really frustrated. Have even been doing pg tests which are all negative. Doing my head in. Hope you start to feel better soon, just take plenty of rest.   

Ceci how did it go sweetie?    

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi all

I have just started on my Progynova. Due to me being menopausal I'm on a higher dose than normal. I started  with 4mg per day, now I'm on 8mg per day and shall be heading for 12mg per day!!! I joked with the nurse that I'd be very angry if I grew a moustache as a side-effect...she seemed less than impressed!!! I, however, found it extremely funny! I think excitement got the better of me.

Hazel - welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear of your ordeal so far, hopefully this time you'll be lucky  

Next week (16th) I have my scan to check how squshilistic my lining has got. My clinic requires it to be 8mm, what's the limit with other peeps?

Also, I want to ask a couple of questions, they may seem daft, but hey, I am daft! Does PUPO mean 'pregnant until proven otherwise'? My other query is whether anyone had any side effects of the progynova?


ceci - Fingers, toes, eyes etc crossed for your snow baby thawing tomorrow!!!!

Good luck gilrs!

Cat


----------



## 2unlimited

Hey all,

Ta for the advice- clinic is happy to put 2 blasts in as the chance of twins is c1 in 100 but I am ALWAYS the 1 in 100 type of girl.  Have decided to see how they defrost as they were done under the old method so will make a snap decision on the day.

Hi Hazel- so sorry about your loss and everything crossed for a great result this time around. I am on 6mgs per day and my lining was 8mm after 4 days so am worried I will be too thick too- have another scan on Sat and did ask if I should reduce the dose but he said once you start on a dose then it is better to keep on it as reducing can make the lining start to break down so am sticking with it- will let you know how Sat goes and you can see- have been putting them up the the hoohaa as the nurse says they enter your bloodstream better apparently but may just swallow a few here and there to try to keep things on an even platform!  have had headaches and sickness but they haven;t got any worse as the days have gone on and are even slightly better I would say.  On the plus side I have been nagging my hubbo using the old IVF free pass and my corking rude dreams are back with a vengeance so its not all bad!!!!!  

Hope the big thaw and ET went well today C- all crossed for you. Sending reinforcement good thoughts to you all- whatever stage you're at!

Liz


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone and thank you so much for your sweet posts. Hazel welcome.

well after all the DET/SET discussion, we had SET. one of our blasts did not survive the thaw  but the one that went back looked really good quality, and our lovely lovely doc who did the transfer was really happy with it. so now the 2ww madness begins......

love to all
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Ceci.bee,

Congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Chill out as much as possible now.  See you on the 2ww thread.

Dee


----------



## waiting for a pink

Ceci - Congratulations on the successful transfer, poor little other snow baby though! Your OTD is the day I go to have my lining checked, so fingers crossed for both of us!  

Cat x


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

Ceci - sorry one of your embryo's didn't survive the thaw, but glad you managed to have at least one left to put in. Hope the 2ww isn't too stressful.  

Helen xxx

P.S The AF finally arrived, so it's all systems go. Will start D/R with Burserelin injections on 27th. Horaah!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Ceci . Sorry one of your snowbabies didn't make it but really glad one was strong and your doc thinks it good quality. Take it easy sweetie.

Helen thats fab that the witch has arrived and all systems are go.   everything goes well for you.

Hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

yay helen so pleased your AF finally showed up   

Emma here is another dance for yours......     

Cat - 8mm sounds like a thick lining - my clinic takes anything over 7 and mine was 7.5 - I am on patches not tablets and seem to be on a much lower dose than you guys, 0.3mg/day but I guess if it goes through the skin it does not have to be digested by the gut/liver system etc. anyway all ways seem good and hope you don't grow a moustache on yours 

hi to the PUPO ladies on the 2ww and         to all
lots of love
C


----------



## shani10

Hi all

Well af finaly finished yesterday, so now looking forward to mt b/line scan next thursday, it cant come quick enough!

ceci.bee  congrats on ur et, lots of   and pma

i love coming on here, it reasures me im not on my own doing this, can be hard as this time weve only told the parents, cant handle all the ,sorry it didnt work , comments if it happens.

Well weve packed the house up, should be completing next friday and i start a new job tuesday, im a nanny so itl keep me busy!  Have to say i think im going   with it all happening at once!

hope your all ok xxx
shani


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am a bit worried about how thick my lining is going to get in a week without a scan. I feel quite bloated and am getting twitches and weird feelings in my womb area after only 4 days of oestrogen. In my IVF cycle my lining got to over 16mm and I did get pregnant, but they said it was at the top end of what they allow and put me on extra progesterone support.

I am wondering if I should push to have a reasonably thick lining this time too? 8mm seems quite thin to me by comparison to 16mm. I thought 10-14mm was optimal. 
Bit worried that it will have got too thick by Tuesday and they will abandon this cycle?
My lining was still 8 mm on day 3 of my period last month and they abandoned. I am going to be really upset if another month is wasted. Can the lining grow too quickly and not be right?

Am I stressing too much? Yes is the answer I hear you all say!

Yes you are right that the patches deliver directly into the blood stream and this avoids what we call first pass metabolism - normally the drugs are absorbed from the gut and first pass through the liver where a lot is removed.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Hazel,

On my 1st attempt, my lining was 24mm and my cycle was cancelled and my embies frozen for FET.  

My clinic said that the lining was too thick and would not support implantation.  I'm not sure what the upper limit is, but I know think you are right by saying 10-14 is optimum.

I know it's easy to say, but your clinic will be the best guide and they will only do transfer if they feel that everything is on track.

Wishing you the best of luck,

Dee


----------



## sabah m

Hi hazel, i would ask for an extra scan if it would stop you having regrets later especially if you are paying for it. My clinic gave me extra ones this time as lining wasnt thickening and one final extra one before abandoning cycle and miraculously it had thickened. X


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well,

After our recent BFN ICSI Cycle, we went for our follow up app yesterday. Our consultant has advised we have another go using our frozen embies (we were very luck to have 2 frozen) so now just got to wait for my next period then we do a "trial" cycle. Has anyone else done a natural frozen cycle? We have been told to get some Clearplan sticks but I googled it there are loads to choose from and Im not sure which I am meant to buy!! Can anyone advise?

Thanks

Amy x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Amy i'm sorry i cant advise on which to buy but just wanted to wish you luck for your upcoming cycle. Hope it all goes well. This is my first fet and it will be medicated.

Sabah, ceci, cecilia, dee how are you ladies doing? Sending you loads of     .

Hello to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## coweyes

Hi all

Just a quick question, how do they decide if your fet is medicated or not? xxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi coweyes, not really sure how they decide. I think it generally depends on your cycle. I'm having medicated but my cycles are really irregular (28-50 days).

Emmaxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Sorry no posts for a while.........
Just home from hospital after emergency surgery for eptopic pregnancy - was 9 weeks, still had periods so didn't know, and my clinic didn't pick it up despite having scan just 3 weeks ago, they know 'something was wrong' but the nurse just sent me home without checking with anyone or looking any further and they refused to do blood tests (which would have picked up high HSG) as they are "a waste of money", i was so tired of them i just went home and tried not to be upset.
I've now lost a fallopian tube with otherwise could have been saved.
Hope your journeys are a bit more successful then mine, 
'Lil one


----------



## MissE

Oh lil one i'm so sorry sweetie. Can't believe the clinic were so bad and didn't look after you properly. Take some time to come to terms with what has happened. We are all here for you.

Take care hun.    

Emma xx


----------



## 2unlimited

So sorry to hear of your troubles lil one- totally awful in every way and nothing I can say except that I am sending very best wishes and an e-hug.

Hazel- I would ask for another scan just to see but if it any help my lining was 8mm thick last Sat and only 9mm thick yesterday so I was worrying for the wrong reason!  Apparently 9mm is fine and it is the functionality that counts- some get high then juicy and others do the growth and juice at the same time.  Given your history I would get my cross head on and get a scan booked to put your mind at rest if you can though.  I am VERY excited now- starting on the old the bum bullets this evening and transfer on Friday- CAN'T WAIT!

Re medicated/natural then I did medicated even though I am regular as clockwork on 28 days- clinic recommends medicated as it is controllable and takes the guesswork out and I just wanted to chuck everything at it.  Natural cycles have same success rate at transfer I believe so not sure if it matters loads- I would ask the clinic again if unsure.

Off to enjoy the sunshine and eat yet more Brazil nuts (milk chocolate covered of course- I can only stomach them when they're covered in yummy sugar and fat!).

Hope the rest of you are OK and everything going well- will look forward to an update soon!

Liz x


----------



## helen6887

Lil one- so sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy.   How bloody awful to get that far and then have to face that. Life can be sooOOOOOO crap and unfair!!  Please take time to grieve and look after yourself. You really deserve some pampering.

Coweyes - re your question about whether you know to have medicated or natural. My consultant said it's all a question of timing. Think most prefer medicated because they can time your ovulation and subsequent transfer date to the exact moment, where as with a natural cycle you have the worry of getting to the clinic on time etc... I'm fairly regular but decided not to risk a natural cycle, just in case my ovulation dates threw a wobbly. It is more expensive to do a mediated cycle, and of course the inconvenience of all the drugs, but at the end of the day it's what suits you and your clinic.

Ceci - congrats on being PUPO!

Rest of the ladies - hope you're all well. Loving the good weather we're having. Been out in the garden today. It's great to relax.

Helen xxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

I'm doing my first FET hoping for tx this month.  Have a slight problem I think...

My 1st scan is tomorrow have been on buserelin and progynova since day 2 of my period but the bleeding hasn't really eased up and it's been 1 week it's still fairly medium/heavy.  Did any of you guys experience this? I think mine is a weird medicated FET as stared drugs day 2 not 21...

Kim xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They do different protocols. I was going to be on a medicated, but natural cycle first of all - scan on day 2-3 and then start oestrogen to have some control of the lining and transfer.
But, my lining didn't thin down and they stopped that cycle and started me on the pill to keep the lining thin and buserelin 5 days prior to the end of that packet to induce a withdrawal bleed and then after a week another scan and oestrogen tablets.

They can do it on a completely natural cycle - no hormones, as it would be if you just got pregnant. But the problem with this is that if the ovulation occurs on a Thursday and the clinic doesn't open on a Sunday when ET is required, you are scuppered.

I am so sorry to hear about your ectopic lilone - how horrible and scary    - glad you are OK. You were having pain and they should have checked you. It does depend on the index of suspicion the person has and their experience and competence.


----------



## sabah m

Lil one - i'm so sorry to hear your news      I don't know what else to say I'm gutted for you xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

lil one am so so sorry to hear about your ectopic     that is terrible, and the fact the clinic did not want to investigate the pain is shocking - you could have died if you had bled from it, and you should write a stern letter to them asking the head of the clinic to investigate - as that should NEVER happen to anyone, and should not have happened to you     I hope you have some time off to recover physically and hope you can start to get your head around it.

Re medicated vs non medicated - think some clinics have better success rates for medicated, but think that is likely to be due to the timing etc rather than better implantation, although with medicated they can try to control your lining etc to give you the best chances......

Emma any sign of AF yet??

Hi to everyone else

am home now after a long trip and trying to get over the jet lag. OTD is only friday so not much time now. I am vacilating between feeling really positive and total negativity........

love to all
C


----------



## coweyes

Helen thanks for the advise, will wait to see what our consultant says next Friday, kind of hope its medicated as it will take all the worry out of it.xxxxxxx

Lil one Sorry to hear about your ectopic and about the way the clinic handled things.  I have had one to and know how difficult they are physically and emotionally.  If your angry with the way your clinic handled things then you should consider putting in a complaint! You could even get a round of ivf free as if the clinic are found to be negligent as they will then be responsible for reducing your fertility.  Anyhow i hope your coping ok and that you have lots of support.xxxxxxxx


----------



## poodlelover

Lil one

So sorry to hear about your ectopic ~ I had one at 9 weeks and lost a tube but had no periods and a pos pg test~it hit me like a ton of bricks a few weeks afterwards. By the sound of it the clinic were quite lapse. What were your symptoms? Why did they scan you 3 weeks ago? To use money as a reason not to do tests is appalling. Give yourself time to recover and get your head round things then ask for an appointment with the someone at the hosp to discuss what happened. When we went back they were petrified we were going to sue! We didn't at the time because we just wanted to forget it but in hind sight I think we could have had a case for negligence esp the lack of care/hygiene on the gynae ward which was scary. 

Take care and keep us posted 

PL x


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

hope it's ok to post I wasn't sure if I was going to be an April tx!!

Just had my first scan after starting buserelin and progynova and they said the lining is at 6mm which is nearly there as they look for above 8mm and we could be having TX Friday/Monday!!!  It's only been 9 days on meds!!  Another scan for Wednesday so fingers crossed.  Had no idea how quickly these things happen it being our first FET.  Anyway asked about my bleeding which still hadn't stopped but nurse said it was fine and that they would expect it to stop by Wednesday.

Anyone else close to having tx?? Good luck to all of you!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## loripori

Hi Kim

Great that you responded so quickly to meds. I had scan on Sun and lining is 9mm - they are thawing my remainder 5 3 day embies on Wed and hoping to get some to blasotcyst for a transfer on Fri. really praying that it works this time...

Good luck for you and let me know how you are.

laura xx


----------



## ClaireMac

Hi Everyone ,

Is it ok to tentatively dip my toe into this team ?

We had our first round of IVF in Dec and I got a BFP in Jan. Unfortunatly 2 weeks ago we had to end the pregnancy at 14 weeks due to a chromosonal abnormality. We are totally devastated , but feel like we still need to persue our dream of becoming parents so are looking into FET.

We have 2x 5day blastos frozen. I have no idea if this is good/bad whether blastos dont thaw as well or any idea at all about the protocol  . With my IVF i responded really well to the drugs and only had to take them at a low dosage and from end to end it only took 5 weeks , ET was done when my lining was 14mm. We had 13 eggs but out of that we only managed to get 3 viable embies (disapointing) 1 which we had transfered at 2 days and the other 2 we didnt think would make it but they did and were frozen on day 5 .......Phew , history over !

So.....we are now looking at FET as soon as possible , so whether or not will will start in April I dont know (I'm guessing I may need to have AF first ? and who knows whe that will arrive !) but I just wanted to join a 'team' for some support !

Lilone - I just wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your ectopic. I suffered a ruptured ectopic in March 2008 (exact same date as the little girl we have just lost  ) and would say just rest up and take the time to grieve xx

Thanks for reading and sorry for waffling on !!

Claire x


----------



## Kim1977

Laura - that's fantastic how exciting everything will be fine just keep positive...good luck for Friday.

Claire - I'm so sorry for your loss I can't imagine how you must feel but it's great that you are picking yourself back up and trying again. Take care.

Wednesday for my next update!!! Eek!!!

Kim xxx

PS any ideas where I can buy pressed pineapple juice or not from concentrate stuff?  Sent DH to get me some on Saturday and he came back with pressed apple...men!!!!


----------



## ceci.bee

kim and laura that is great news I hope you both have your transfers this week   

Claire welcome hope you can get going with FET asap

Hope everyone else is ok - the 2wwers are being v quiet - am going   by myself  

love to all
C


----------



## wilson1

Hello Everyone

Would like to join in for April FET.
I've just started Estradiol today (2nd day of period) for FET which i'm having in Cyprus.  I had ICSI last May and although it did result in a BFP I had a miscarriage not long after.  I have 13 Blasts frozen, haven't decided yet how many is going back in, only one was transfered last time which was decision but I'll let the DR decide this time. 
I have to take Estradiol for the next 11/12 days until I have my scan and then the clinic in Cyprus will advise me what I need to take next.  I travel out to Cyprus on the 24th April so hopefully I will be having ET shortly after that.

Feeling very unsure about the who thing.  It all seems to be happening very quick compared to the whole process last time.


----------



## lil&#039; one

thanks to you all for your support,
Especially the stories of you who have made it through this and out the other side.
Still sending you all good wishes for your FETs  
'Lil One


----------



## Irish Dee

Evenin all,

Lil one, so, so sorry to read your news.  I hope your clinic will be able to give you some answers.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Big hugs for all the BFN's and congratulations on the BFP's.

I'm nearly 1/2 way through my 2WW (except mine is actually 16 days!!).  I feel quite relaxed, maybe the nerves will kick in closer to the time.

Dee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Claire - I also lost my precious IVF pregnancy in the second trimester - absolutely devastating - I sympathise  - my baby made the decision for me. It was 8 days behind from the word go and they said it might have been a chromosome abnormality that caused it. I asked for the baby to be tested, but so far I have not been able to extract the results. I had no idea anything was wrong after 3 scans showing baby was growing consistently - just started to relax and enjoy... went to a routine midwife appointment - no heart beat.

After my miscarriage my doctor said that I needed to have one normal period before starting again. My period took 7 weeks to turn up. I produced milk after my pregnancy was ended, so I am sure the hormones took some time to reduce. I was crying for weeks and felt weak. I had to have time to recover.

We were so devastated, we went on a cruise in January. My second normal AF turned up just as we got home from that, so I decided to wait until March - then my lining was still thick from the pregnancy, so I have been down regulating on the pill and buserelin since then.

Now been on the oestrogen for 1 week and have a scan tomorrow. I got pregnant on a 16mm lining last time, so a bit worried that they will only want an 8mm lining this time and that might not be enough - or it will have got too thick - stress!!!


----------



## ClaireMac

Hi

Hazel , your post bought tears to my eyes and I am so sorry for you loss. It's just beyond devastating isnt it especially when we have had to work so very hard at making it that far. Our little girl measured to dates but the nuchal fold was very enlarged and a CVS confirmed a fatal abnormality.  I hope you are healing well hun both physically end emotionally and lots of luck for your FET.

Well I wont be joining the thread as managed to speak to consultant today and he wants me to wait 2 full cycles before starting FET , and as my cycles are really long I am guessing that it will be june/July before we start. But thanks for your kind words , I think I am sort of relieved as I need some time for my emotions to level out a bit , and had we have been able to start again right now I am guessing it will have been too soon.

Good luck everyone !

Claire x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi Claire

so sorry to hear about your story, like Hazel totally devestating and such a hard thing to get through. It sounds like the decision to wait a bit is the right one, and hope so much that when your body is ready you will get pg again.   

Hazel - also so sorry to hear your story     we did get our ERPC results to see if there was a chromasomal prob, and the tissue was mine and not the baby's - so have no answer which is really frustrating. I really hope that we can both have successsful cycles as I think that getting pg is prob the only way to get through the emotional mess of a lost pg.

dee your 2ww is much longer than mine.........I am testing at 9 days after blast transfer - what cycle day are you testing on thoguht you would test way before me        for a sticky BFP

jet lag symptoms have gone away now so was defo not pg symptoms - so easy to go   when waiting!

lots of love
C


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hello all,

I was so sad to hear the stories in the posts above  Plus, it seems everywhere I go there are pregnant people and little babies, it makes ones heart ache! So, I thought I'd post a wee joke to try to cheer us all up a bit:

 Why is a baby like an diamond? 
Because it's a dear little thing. 

I know it's not exactly hilarious...but it just seemed the right one to choose.

Good luck to Loopylea, Irish Dee, Ceci Bee and Cecila (and everyone else) who are on their 2ww right now. I shall be joining you in the dreaded pant-checking, symptom-checking, AF-is-going-to-be-here-any-moment-worrying and generally going completely bonkers next week  Can't wait!

Cat xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Well I caved and did a test today and of course it was negative.  I'm 8 days past 2day transfer.  My OTD is 8 days away, but I'm going to test every day till then.

My clinic do not do blood tests so OTD is for day 18!! which seems a long one.

I have to say that I'm enjoying being PUPO and I'm in no hurry to get to test date.  As long as I'm PUPO, I have hope.

Dee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My scan today went well. Lining has grown from 3.9mm to 13.8mm in 1 week on 8mg of oestrogen eek! Just like I thought would happen. Has a good structure though. The USonographer could not quite believe how it has grown to that in just 1 week! She said that they have people on 2 weeks of med and they get to 8 or 9mm.

They measured my uterine blood flow with the doppler and it is apparently 'very good indeed'.

So they have kept me on meds, scan on Friday and if all OK then (hope it does not get too thick or break down), then my embies will be home on Tuesday - that is the day before my first baby was due - seeing that as a positive. I will wake up for my first full day at home PUPO (if everything works out and they survive the thaw) on Beanie's due date. It will help me get through that day.

The madness begins  

Love and   to all.


----------



## ceci.bee

Dee - wow 19 days does seem a really long wait, but am sure today was too early to test, and am sure the clinlic know what they are doing.        

Hazel great news about your lining and transfer booked for Mon, lovely good luck and hope it all goes well

sabah and cecilia my other cycle buddies hope you are all well and not completely   on the 2ww

I have had a busy day good distraction but still its permanently on my mind - only 3 more sleeps now till OTD, but am getting increasingly tempted to test early - but holding myself back - one of my old FF on another thread said her good luck would only work if I waited till OTD  

love to everyone
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Evening all,

Hazel, great news about your lining.  Onwards and upwards.

Hope everyone else is well,

Dee


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Hope the ladies on the   are behaving and staying sane. Dee defo think it was too early. I'm staying   for all of you.

Hazel glad to hear your lining is good and    it all stays that way and et goes ahead as planned.

Claire glad you were able to make a decision that is right for you. Hoping that when the time comes all will go well.

No news my end, still waiting on this blasted af. Day 44 and no sign, not even a twinge. Don't know what to do at this point.

Take care 

Emma xx


----------



## *shelly*

Hi

Did all the consent signing today, so now i have a start date i feel like i can join in on here properly now! 

Start DR 22nd April, Baseline scan 6th May, ET approx 20th/21st May.

I have missed so many posts since i 1st intoduced myself on here that i think i should just start again from here. I will try to be better at posting from now on!

Michelle x


----------



## XENAB

hi all
havnt posted in a while,havnt been doing a lot,just being reading over your posts & the tears are rolling down my face,such sad stories,why is life so horrible for some of us?   
i was to have my scan on monday but as a/f decided to show up late last month,i put it off till tomorrow (wed) to buy more time,im a total wreck,this very day last year i got my bfp,we were on such a high & here we are today getting ready for another cycle,with no little babs & a failed icsi in between  
all going well i will be starting hrt on sunday(a/f allowing) so i will be pestering you all with all sorts of silly questions about side effects,aches,pains & the usual ff stuff
sorry for the me me me post
lucking forward to joining you all next week as a proper ff
take care ladies


----------



## loripori

Hi Ladies

Had my 5 three day embies thawed yesterday late pm.

Got a call from clinic this morn saying that they have 2 which will make it to 5 days. One 6 cell and 0ne 3 cell.

They said that they are not great qulaity but will see what happens.

My question is - has anyone had success with this?? How many should I put back one or two?? I was thinking two but my doc imp,lied just one....

CAn they catch up over the next few days??

Goodness so many questions. It was such a short converstation that I had with my doctor as I was working at the same time and dont think that I tookl everything in...

Sorry for being so self obsessed...

Any advise greatly received...

Laura xx

Also after a 5 day transfer how long till preg test??


----------



## sabah m

Hey Laura

Don't get caught up in quality, there's no rhyme or reason about which embie implants, there are stories on here about women with poorer and good quality embies getting and not getting pregnant.  One of my frozen embies was a poor one from my fresh cycle that the clinic just allowed an extra day to multiply as it was deteriorating and they were gonna chuck it, and it turned into a blasto!!

I assumed due to your age they would only allow you to have one put back, so hon, you only need one to do well.  You've come this far, don't lose hope now sweety, you have done so well to have them thaw ok

Be excited, only two days till you will join the   madness, and I can scold you for wanting to test early!!! (ps my Dr told me I can test 12 days after 5dt)

Xenab and Shelly-   good luck with the rollercoaster starting again-   this will be it xxx


Miss E hope   arrives quickly, and you can start d/r any feedback from your clinic about why taking so long?

Ceci ...I was told 12 days pos blasto transfer, not 9!  If it was 9 thats me today and it was a  

Hazel - got a date for ET yet?

Wilson, hope D/R going ok

Dee - wait for OTD its not wortht he unnecessary heartache, i'm getting rid of all my pee sticks to my sister till them as she is a pee stick nazi!!


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Tested again today, stil negative.  

I know that everyone says that I should not be testing, but personally, I feel that I would prefer to test every day and if I keep getting negatives, I will be more mentally prepared for this one not working, because every day that AF keeps away, I can feel my hope growing and OTD becomes a huge thing looming in the future.  

If it EVER get to see 2 lines, I can start to hope.  I know it is not everyone's choice, but I prefer to do it that way.

Hope everyone is good today.

Dee


----------



## *shelly*

Laura - Like sabah said dont worry too much about the quality. Like her our remaining embies didn't look too good but 4 of them made it to blastocysts. And as blastocysts they were looking great. How many did yiu have tansferred on your previous cycles? I didn't think SET was enforced yet......or am i wrong. My Dr was suggesting just 1 blast to be transferred, but i just persisted telling her we wanted 2 and they have agreed to it.

Sabah - good luck for testing....is it just 3 days to go now? 

Irish Dee - i am similar to you. I prefer to prepare for the worst. I cant help testing early and telling myself if its a BFN its just to early!  If you're happy with that then go for it.

Hi to everyone else.

x


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

hope you're all well. Trying to catch up on all your posts, this thread moves very fast eh?. 

Dee- you made me laugh, cos I remember when I had my IVF last year I ended up testing nearly every day of the 2ww as well. So hard to resist isn't it? I'm sending you the pee stick police to remind you to stay away from them until the test date.             .

Emma- if anyone else admited they were still waiting for their AF after 44 days, you'd be wondering if they were preggers wouldn't you? Hope yours arrives soon so you can get started on treatment.

Sabah, Ceci, Dee and other ladies on 2ww. Stay    .

I had my pre-treatment scan yesterday, all well down there, so I've been told!!  Got the co-ordination meeting with the nurse on Friday, and then hoping to get going on the Burserelin injections on the 27th. I'm not a very patient person, just want the whole thing to get started asap. 
Good luck to all the other ladies at whatever stage of the cycle. 



G


----------



## poodlelover

Hello again ladies

Still no AF for me (over a week late~ unheard of, how TYPICAL) so Care have told me to continue the meds and test again tom. 

Not holding my breath, but will keep you posted...

 to all

PL x


----------



## ceci.bee

HI everyone

Sabah - not long now till your OTD!    I am testing on day 29 of the cycle as only had the blast transferred on day 20, but think it is variable and there are no fixed rules

Dee - I think everyone falls into two camps on the 2ww - either testing every day to try to prepare for a BFN to lessen the impact, and hoping for the magic second line every day, or total denial PUPO land where you are too scared to test even on OTD - I am firmly in the second camp and know everyone is different - my pee sticks were taunting me from the bathroom, and now am in liverpool did not bring any with me!   so much good luck for your OTD am really rooting for you    

Cecilia hope you are ok hun - must be nearly your OTD as well     

Emma - agree with poodle in any other situation you would think you were pg! so sad you are not   my doc said that they could induce my period if it hadn't turned up in time - maybe that is something you could ask your clinic about??

Laura - I think it is so hard to know about the quality and what it actually means. I hope they catch up, and if not they get to come home with you earlier than planned. embryology is such a difficult thing, and if they can't predict what is going to happen then no one can, it is just a difficult waiting game.     I personally would only choose to go for SET if I had a stellar embryo, as could not face binning any embryos that weren't quite top quality and could become a child - had DET with my first IVF and only one implanted, and were forced to have SET this time as only one blast defrosted, but would have gone for DET again even with two blasts as the success rate for frozen is just not as good as fresh and wanted to maximise my chances to get pg. having said that you have to take your docs advice, but remember they are YOUR embryos !

Helen hope the DR goes ok, once you are started I think everything starts to fly by

Poodle hope your AF turns up soon babe

hi to everyone else - sorry if I have missed you!
OTD now 2 days away and am well nervous - madly symptom checking and even measured my boobs last night to see if they were bigger........  just have to wait and see but waiting is agony!

love to everyone
C


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

I had my scan this morning lining is 8mm so all go!! FET scheduled for Monday afternoon!!! Oh my god can't believe we are at this point already.  Starting on the cyclogest today the joy of pessaries yuck!! 

We are having 2 x blastos at stage 5 tx both are grade A+B.  So that is all looking good so far...fingers crossed and love and luck to you all!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

kim - way to go!


----------



## sabah m

Poodle, will pray really hard tomorrows test yields the result you want    

Saturday is 12dp5dt and Dr said I can test then, but might wait till sunday as due to go on a family picnic sat and don't want to spoil things.  My sister has confiscated my pee sticks till then    although, very strangely, I have felt nauseous yesterday when I thought maybe I had eaen too much, today when I cooked fish for DS, which I don't eat, then again this afternoon when out with my sister and there was nothing that could have triggered it....DH says surely its too early for morning sickness.....dare I dream to dream?


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening ladies

I'm away on a course at the mo, it's all pretty busy but I've just read a few posts.  Wanted to wish Sabah holds on in there.  It's mad what goes through your mind on the 2 ww eh?

Poodle best of luck tomo hun!

Kim all the best, great thickness!

Sorry I've not read any further.  Sending you all lots of positive thoughts.  I'm now on the progynova, and am feeling ok so far.


----------



## XENAB

hi all,had my pre period scan today,all is ok thankfully,just waiting on a/f to arrive now to start prognova,im very impatient so an early period would be great,but then again when does your body ever do what you want it to do  
hope all you   are hanging in there    & those waiting on a/f to arrive heres a    & to all of us,some     
talk tomorrow ladies,sleep well


----------



## Kim1977

Ceci - lots of luck and prayers for you...hope you are nice and relaxed!!!

Sabah - it's possible to be getting morning sickness so early others have had it BUT don't think about it too much enjoy the picnic and relax.  I know easy for me to say I will be a wreck on my 2ww!!!

Hope the rest of you are doing well!  I managed to do something to my back have terrible twinge pain so flat shoes for work and osteopath tonight.  What a bummer if it's not one thing it's another!!!  Got my acupuncture booked for Sunday and reflexology next week.

Hugs and prayers of luck to all.

Kim xxx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies would you mid if i joined you?? 
i am due to have my FET tomorrow and am really anxious.  last fet i had we only had 1 frostie which didn't survive the thaw.  now all i can think about is my 3 on ice wont either!! our last round of ivf ended in bfp only to miscarrieage.  
good luck everyone on 2ww hope you all get bfp's 
em xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hey em
welcome and good luck tomorrow. I know exactly how much can be riding on a FET (see my signature) and really hope the thaw goes well and we both have a lucky Friday!

love
C


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, how is everyone?

Ceci have you been naughty and tested yet. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.    you get your bfp.

Welcome eknowles. Good luck for tomorrow.    your frosties do well. Stay positive hun, those wee frosties need loads of positivity.

Sabah and Dee how are you doing? Hoping everything goes well, won't be long now.   

Kim you poor thing. Hope the back pain eases very soon. Take it easy.

Xenab glad your scan went well. Hope your af comes soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along 

A big  to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

my back is much better now thankfully...DH has been rubbing tiger balm and helping me dress so funny.  All should be ok for tx.

Lots of luck for the ladies testing tomorrow praying for your BFPs!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## poodlelover

hi all

Just to say thank you to all those who have sent their  . Another BFN today tho ~ after a 19 day wait FFS. So back to square 1. Ding dong round 7!! Can't believe am writing that. Would never have thought I would have managed to cope/survive through 6 cycles and be seriously willing to do it again. 

Good luck to all those on the poxy 2ww. Remember to stay positive, ignore ALL symptoms and step away from the pee sticks.

Good luck to all those who have had successful cycles~ having gone through all you have to get there you truly deserve to enjoy every second of your pg and being a mum.

All the best ladies. Thank you for all your support. It really helped to know you were there. 

Am probably going to bow out of this thread now.   In the words of 80s popstrel Belinda Carlisle "We dream the same dream, we want the same thing..."
Ha ha
PL x


----------



## ceci.bee

oh PL am so so sorry to hear that hun      
thanks for all your support and I really hope it is your time soon
lots of love
C


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Hello girls!! Sorry Ive been AWOL. Bl**dy laptop got a virus & Ive had to get it wiped etc..Tried to get on her on my phone but I cant unless I speak to a Orange advisor etc...Not even gunna go there has bill will cost more £ than our FET!! Something about being 18 etc  

I start my suprecur injections tomorrow..Really excited. Just cant wait to get on with it!!

My apologies for the `ME` post   I now have to read back about 100 pages to find out all the goss!!

Anna.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Oh PL so sorry to hear your news hun  . You sound in good spirits somehow.  I'm really feeling for you  . Will your clinic discuss this all with you?  I'm just wondering if they have any ideas.

You are so brave and have been an inspiration.  Fingers crossed for round 7!  They say it's a lucky number.

X


----------



## sabah m

Poodle really sorry honey, im hurting for you x   laura thinking of you today, hope all goes well with et. Good luck to tomorrows testers  x


----------



## MissE

Poodle i'm so very sorry hun. You are such a brave lady. Really hope the clinic can give you some answers and that some day very soon you get your dream.    

Anna good to hear from you. Good luck for the injections tomorrow, at least now you are on your way.

Hello to everyone else. I'll catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## EllieGP

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm having FET w/c 26 April in Oxford. I have been away from FF for a while after having my son in 2008. I couldn't have got through IVF x 2 and BNF x 2 without the support of FF and I'm starting to feel wobbly now its only days to my ET. I'm crossing my fingers for my embies to make it to blast.

I'd love to join you and chat.

EllieGP


----------



## loripori

Hi Ladies

How are you going Sabah Hope your estaying away from HPTs!!!

Thank you Ceci for your words of advice!! Just back from clinic and had 2 blastos put back - one better that the other so wemt fpr the two in the end. OTD 26th April.

Good luck Ellie - I had my DD in 2008 and hoping one or both of these blastos put back today stick - what a ro;lercaoster eah!!

So sorry PL for you - its so hard and what to say Take care honey 

Hope youre all ok and hanging in thhere - lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

welcome ellie. Really wishing you loads of luck for your fet. Hopefully ff will help to settle the nerves a bit.

Lori thats fab that you got 2 blasts put back.     they get nice and cosy. Good luck for your  .

Hope everyone else is ok.

take care 

Emma xx


----------



## sabah m

Yeah Lori!!! really pleased for you especially since you were worried about quality, who would have thought that you got 2 blastos xxxxx    

Have stayed away from the pee sticks all of yesterday, however as felt nauseous again this morning did one cheapy superdrug one, didnt believe the BFN so went out and bought a clearblue one which said Not pregnant.  I know it doesn't neccessarily mean its over as todays 11dp5dt but I really thought it would show up by now, considering last time it showed after 7 days.  I feel so upset, I know this is crazy as I already have a baby but I felt like ending it all for myself   Why is life so cruel.  last time my DH did not want a baby, he did it for me, my whole pregnancy I was on eggshells, not being excited infront of him, downplaying my babies stages of developement and it was awful.  This time he is all for it and I feel like I will never get the opportunity to enjoy being excited about my pregnancy again.  He has said we will do one more full IVF but seriously we can't afford it.  In ordfer for me to have had the maximum time off work with DS, we now have three credit cards as well as the loan we took for IVF for DS plus bupacard now that FET is on.  I would love to go back to work (in 2 weeks!!!) part time but we simply can't afford for my wage to be less.  I know I will be ok on monday if it is still a BFN as at least I will have no more waiting, but its killing me till then


----------



## MissE

Oh sabah, i'm really hoping that its just too early for you sweetie. Just because you have a baby doesn't mean this is any easier for you.      Monday brings a better result.    

Emma xx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies well back from fet had 2 frosties survive thaw 1 didn't   . the embryologist said they were 2 great 8 cell 3 day embies one had however lost 1 cell and one had lost 2.  this was worrying as not sure what to make of it but she said was fine
sabah - i hope the pee sticks are wrong and you get your bfp ... when is official test date    for change in result 
hi everyone else still trying to get to know your posts will have plenty of time to do this in next few weeks 
em xx


----------



## loripori

Oh Sabah - my heart goes out to you. Keep positive though. My friend had a negative HPT clearblue on morn of OTD and then blood came back positive all beit quite low but then they doubled nicely!!

Habg in there honey when is your OTD??

Lxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Lori am so hoping I am the same as your friend - just tested on an evening HPT (back from work and could only test with DH there) and got a BFN . am waiting now for beta results as it is only 9 days post transfer (blast) and there is a v slim possibility of it being too early for the HPT but not for the beta.....       

lots of love to everyone
Sabah  hun hang in there
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Evening Ceci,

Also you did not use your first pee of the day which I believe is stronger and maybe the travelling to and from New York has thrown your times out.  Try again in the morning and fingers crossed for a positive beta.

Dee


----------



## sabah m

Thanks everyone for your support, feel so self obsessed!!   


Ceci - I am positive its too early for it to show for you!     for beta result.  My clinic said they would only do it on monday which is OTD.  


I feel fine again this evening afer a lovely afternoon in the sun with my DS, it must be all the hormones which are turning me crazy, I feel like Jekyl and Hyde!!   


Good luck to evreyone else waiting and congrats to all PUPO xxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

sabah...My friend on here `ellsbells` tested 2 days before OTD & got a BFN...That BFN is now a 30+ week bump..A little girl called Milly May!! 
Its not over yet babe...Keep positive       

As for moi....I had 1st injection today & it wasnt as easy with the `insulin` type needle as before when I did the pen...I hated it truth be told   better get over it as Ive got to do it all again in morning   Im not really moaning...Im just a moody moo about blooming needles...I had hypnotherapy for my phobia last time but its very easy how quick you tend to forget I think..I will have to listen to my hypno on my Ipod tonight!

Poodle...So so sorry babe. I dont know what to say except sorry & lots of


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

PL I am so sorry. 

CB - I hope it works out for you - OTD is just that!  

EK - from what I have read it seems that an embryo is deemed to have survived if it has kept more than half of its cells after thawing. So from an 8 cell, losing 1-2 cells is fine. They can take one cell for genetic testing and the embryo still knows how to develop - so don't worry. 

As for me - I went for my scan today and my lining is now mature, 3 layered and 14.7mm, so I start pessaries tomorrow morning and they agree that I should be on 400mg three times a day as last time. My little frozen babies (hopefully     they will survive the thaw) will be home on Tuesday, and I will be PUPO on Beanie's due date on Wednesday like I wanted.

I am so worried that I will get a 'don't bother to come' phone call from the embryologist on Tuesday
morning. Why is there always something to worry about and negative thoughts that creep in.


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

so my beta is also negative and my nurse said to stop the drugs and wait for AF   am totally gutted really thought this was going to be it -its amazing how your body and mind can delude you into thinking you might get lucky for once  

really hope my cycle buddies have better luck than me   
thanks for all your support girls
lots of love
C


----------



## MissE

Oh ceci i'm so so sorry hun.      Take some time for you and your dh and then you can decide where you go from here.

Thinking of you hun, take care.

Emma xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

ceci


----------



## sabah m

I'm so sorry Ceci, its heartbreaking, i really thought you were wrong xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Ceci    so sorry hun.  You take care


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ceci - big hugs


----------



## helen6887

Ceci and Poodle -    so sorry about your results.   next time you get a BFP! So sorry.

Helen xxxx


----------



## Kim1977

So sorry for you cecibee...I really feel for you.  Take care and keep your chin up it WILL happen one day.

Hugs
kim xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

thanks guys for all your messages   you are all so sweet. Lets hope for better news from my cycle buddies         

thinking of you all
lots of love
C


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi all

So sorry to hear about all the BFNs, after hearing all the negative results it frightens me so much that I'll never have my own child  

On a more positive note, though, I went for my scan on Friday and they said that although my lining was only 5.6 they were so happy with the quality of it that they're going ahead with ET on Thursday!!! That gives me some hope that my body isn't totally useless. My OTD is 08/05/10...bring on the crazy lady!  

Good luck to us all

Cat xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Hello again
Just popping on to say a quick thank you for all your thoughts and best wishes~ you are so kind  

Am v sorry to hear about the BFNs.   Take care Ceci Our time will come!  Praying for a BFP for you Sabah and Hazel and Loripori

Smokeypoo~am holding onto my PMA with my fingertips   that 7 is LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!!

Take care ladies lots of love and 

PL x


----------



## loripori

hey guys - how are you all. Am trying to pass the time...

thinking of you Sabah for tomorrow - really praying fr a BFP xxx


Great news Cat - lots of love xxxx

Good luck to all the rest for BFP and lots of love xxx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks you everyone for your wishes    will do a final pee stick in the morning, and call clinic to discuss need for blood test.  I know miracles can heppen overnight     xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Good luck for tomorrow Sabah!!! Kim xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Sabah just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun. Thinking of you.

Emma xx


----------



## loripori

Hang in there Sabah - got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sabah m

Thank you everyone you are darlings for sharing my ups and downs.  Another BFN this morning.  I havent cried as been doing it in stages all week anyway.  Got my 11 month old here trying to type for me, he loves my laptop, so you know what, all is not lost.  I am absolutely devasted, as I know others this month have been, but my plane came in on time when Noah was delivered safely to me in 2009.  Will keep checking your progress, Laura, Emma, Kim, Cat, all the luck in the world to you, and others I ahve missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loripori

Dont you still have to go for a blood test tho Is there still not hope for that

well done for being so strong nd you are right we are already very blessed with our little ones!

Take care of yourself honey xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Sorry to hear of your BFN Sabah I hope the next one works for you, it will happen you have a son already so  it's just a matter of when not if!!!

It's D-Day today feel a little worried hope my frosties survive the thaw.  Have a face full of spots not doing my self esteem any good!!!  Will post later with updates.

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Will call clinic at 9am to check if blood test still necessary....Kim, I only had three frosties and two survived the thaw, so it will be finexxx


----------



## MissE

Oh sabah sweetie i'm so sorry it was a bfn. Really hoping the next tx is more successful for you. Take care hun.    

Kim good luck for today.     your wee frosties do well.

Its finally happened ladies. The   has arrived with a vengence this morning. Phoned clinic and they are going to get things sorted so hopefully wont be long now til i get moving again.

Catch up later. A big hello to everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## cecila

Hi Girls,

Just got back on computer, so sorry to hear about the BFN's.

Ceci hun so sorry for you hope your holding up ok and good you have got a plan to keep going it defo helps doesn't it to know where you are going next xxx

I kept on bleeding for the whole 2ww and it was a BFN, got told it was very stange for that to happen only a few days after transfer and that they may not have answers for me as to why it happened which is annoying as would love some answers got a review on the 6th may and then will do a full IVF again probs in July will see want a break now to chill out.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else

love cecilia xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

quick update...clinic just called 1 of my embies didn't make the thaw but the clinic did another of the blastos and that has done ok.  So I still have 2 ready for tx.  They did warn me however that there is a slim chance they could detoriate between now and tx time this afternoon.  It's never ending!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## loripori

Oh God, Kim it is never ending isnt it!!!!

well done though and god luck - keep us posted.

Cecilia - good luck for July - your time will come.

Good luck Emma - great to get everything started again.

Thinking of you Sabah and sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## *shelly*

ceci -    so sorry

Sabah - i'm so sorry for your bfn too  Hopefully you little boy will help ease the pain and disappointment 

Cecila -     Its very sad to see another bfn, i'm so sorry.

Kim - Good luck for transfer later   

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## Kim1977

Hi all

just got back from the clinic.  Both embies did great have expanded fully (apparantly that is good)  tx went well.  At home in total bed rest this week DH's orders not complaining!! Have acupuncture and reflexology this week too can't say I'm not trying everything!!!

Sorry have lost track of those who are currently on 2ww apologies but good luck and am praying for us all.  Will try not to turn into crazy mad woman on 2ww!!!! Will be hard!!!

Kim xxx  

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Ceci - there's no sense in it sometimes babe      for next time

Yeah Kim!!!  talk about worry you for nothing!  Enjoy crap daytime tv xxx

Laura - how you getting on with resting LOL  

AFM Spoke with clinic, they said not much point in blood test as a BFP would have shown up by today.  Got follow up appointment on wednesday evening with consultant, wonder if we'll get a discount if you go straight ahead with ICSI    Haven't shed any tears today, being practical have cooked a very low fat weight watchers meal, if I want more treatment, regardless of affordability I need to shed at least two stone!  I did it for DS so no excuses!

Mum really angered me, she owns her house outright, has a flat fully paid off she rents out, and said earlier on "If I had the money i would give it to you"   ha!


----------



## waiting for a pink

Sabah - sorry to hear your bad news, It must be awful

Kim - good luck with you 2ww, I'll be joining you on thursday, but unfortunately I have to go back to work on Monday. I couldn't exactly tell them the reason why I needed the time off, also, I think it'll be a good distraction to go back. Shame I'll be surrounded by kids though...I'm a teacher!

Cat xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Cecilia hun     so sorry about the BFN hun  

Ditto Sabah, had high hopes for us all! your mum sounds pretty insensitive   esp at a time like this grr but good luck with the weight loss and tx plan

Miss E finally af where has she been? stuck in spain by volcanic ash?? really pleased you are getting going finally and hope that it all works out for you hun

Cat - great news you are doing really well

Lori fab news on the blast transfer, sounds like you are really relaxed which is great   

AFM tryin to get my head around things and failing! time I hope will help and getting AF so I know all the hormones are out of my system will also help. Hope everyone does well, and will prob continue to read and follow here but not post much if that's ok.

love to all
C


----------



## loripori

I knw what you mean snow white - i am a teacher ampart time now but was full time when i was doing the first ivf... at least when youre in the classroom you are too busy to think about things. Just dont do anything too strenuous!!

Take care of yourself ceci - time will heal its just so bloody cruel this whole journey it eats away at us xxx

Sabah - am trying to rest but ots not happening - i have such an active toddler. Last time i put my life on hold during the 2 ww which i felt was so unfair to her and selfish of me - how lucky are we having 2 gorgeous chn between us. we have to keep thinmking that. yTake care of yourself and hope your finances sort out for another go soon - it s not the case of if it will happen its when. You have had one child so youll have another - i am sure - lots  of lovel and take care xxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Cecilia i'm so sorry for your bfn hun. Take care.   

Sabah i'm soory your mum was a bit insensitive today, especially at a time like this. Really hope you get another go soon. Good luck with the weight loss.   

Ceci i'm sure it will take you some time to get your head around things. Take as much time as you need and look after yourself.   

Hope all the ladies on the 2ww are staying sane.

Kim thats fab that 2 blasts did so well. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Snow white good luck for thursday make sure you take care when back at work, don't do anything strenuous.

Hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My stomach is doing somersaults.
So worried about the ice babies surviving. I only have 2, as my clinic only freeze grade ones. All my hopes pinned on these little babies.

Got to be there at 10am tomorrow now for 11am transfer. Embryologist apparently will phone me to say if they are ok. We will be on the road by then. 

At least DH is taking me now - he was being all funny all week saying I had to go on my own. Think he is blanking it all out after the loss last year.

I am having a bit of a nervous crisis right now!


----------



## MissE

Hi hazel.     your wee embies do well. Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. 
It might be just your dhs way of coping, maybe hes afraid of getting his hopes up and yours.

Try to stay strong hun. Sending you loads of         that this is your time.

Emma xx


----------



## helen6887

Good luck for tomorrow Hazel. 

Don't worry my DH is getting cold feet and trying to stay detached bout my FET too. It's just their way of coping, not great for you I know, but that's how it is. Glad he going with you tomorrow though, you need the support. I'll be in the same boat as you, with only 2 snow babies to thaw. Keep strong, my counsellor pointed out, that those embies that don't survive the thaw, would never have survived in the womb anyway. So it isn't a failure if they don't make it. Easier to say, than experience I'm sure.

Be     for you.

Helen xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening

Sabah    so sorry to hear your news.  Good luck with the weight loss, and may you be successful next time   

Kim all the best with the 2ww   

Hazel best of luck for tomo   

Snow white fingers crossed for you on Thurs   

Hi Lori, Helen, MissE, Shelly, Ceci, Cecilia and everyone else!  It's so hard going through all this and then seeing others not support us as we'd like  .  My DH is pretty useless with giving emotional support and was rubbish last time and looks like he will be repeating that this time!  Best not to let it get to us though  

X


----------



## Kim1977

It will be fine hazel just remember if your clinic only freezes grade 1's then they will be good enough to survive the thawing process.  Best thing for you to do is stay focused and calm.  Good luck hun.

Kim xxx 

PS totally agree with Helen's counsellor.


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hazel - I think my DH has a similar attitude towards it. I think he thinks that the transfer is not a big deal and it's all about the result. I'm in Cardiff having my treatment and my DH is working on the Isle of Wight, but I've convinced him to take the time off to come with me. It feels strange not having him around me through these times. We've been together since we were 15 and he's my rock. He looked after me so well during all my chemo and having children is all we've ever really wanted, so it's strange that he's not by my side this time. I'm really lucky that I have so many good friends in Cardiff to support me when he's not here. I can't wait till we have our little ones and we can get on with our lives without struggles...and hospitals, boy am I sick of those!!!

Apologies for the wee rant!

Good night to all

Cat xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Good Morning all

Hope you are all well.  I had a horrible night sleep...had the most excrutiating abdominal pains like period pain.  Was scared to go to the loo in case I saw loads of blood how sad is that!!  Anyway nothing but still worried why it happened...never happened to me before during 2ww...

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Hazel big    and    for perfect thaw for you xxx

Hello to everyone else....good news for me, DH and I have decided to go ahead with one more go!!! Woo Hoo!!!!   means the flat won't get rewired and our credit rating will plummett even further but who cares!!!  seeing consultant tomorrow night, i knwo he will say get to the gym misses!!  Giving myself four months to lose two stone, hopefully will have trt in august which was same time two years ago that I got my BFP.  

Smokey what stage you on now?

Laura - just rest when you can, like you read on other thread plenty of active people get BFPs too


   for good news for everyone else xxx


----------



## *shelly*

Hi,

I have a question for those DR with buserelin. I think my clinic said i dont have to worry about doing the injections at exactly the same time each day. They said this is more important with a fresh cycle but for FET it doesn't matter. Have i heard correctly? I'm starting to doubt myself now. Lilys health visitor is doing my injection for me while DH is not around and the time she will be doing them differs by an hour at the most some days as i have to fit in with her other appointments.

Sabah - woo hoo!! Great news that you're giving it another go. I think i would choose trying again over rewiring too! Good luck with the weight loss.

Hazel - Hope transfer went well   

Smokypoo - I think i remember you from one of the pregnancy boards, although i didn't post for long as i couldn't keep up with the amount of people on there! What stage are you at now? I think i remember you saying you had started the oestrogen but cant remember when. Do you have a scan soon?

Lori - I too am worried about the 2ww with a toddler. On my previous cycles i was free to just sit around doing nothing, but thats not going to be possible this time. Although on my successful cycle, i had my most stressful 2ww as we were moving house. I had to do all the packing, then our house purchase fell through, and we had 2 days to find somewhere to rent in a completely new area. But i got a BFP so maybe complete rest isn't the way to go! Try to take it as easy as possible though.

My drugs are meant to be arriving today. They said between 8am-4pm, but no sign of them yet. probably will arrive at 3.55pm!!  DR starts thursday, i just want to get on with it now. 

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thank you all so so so much for all the kind wishes and prayers - it worked! 

Both my precious, brave, little fighters made it through the thaw, kept all of their cells and maintained the same grade as when they were frozen. The embryologist was very pleased and the nurse was positively excited when she rang me.

They were very positive about the odds.

Next hurdle to jump 2ww!

I will catch up later - DH wants lunch!


----------



## loripori

Wooohoooo - Awesome news Sabah!!! How exciting - I know it will hapen next time for you.

Get to the gym and get focussed - I know only too well how hard it is but if this doesnt motivate you nothing will!!!

Lots of love to everyone else in a big rush to get DD to bed - will post again later xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Shelley - I don't think that just an hour difference is a problem with buserelin. When you first start using it the hormones are stimulated a bit as the pituitary is blocked and then it all goes quiet and stops producing them. It would take some time for the hormones to regenerate again. I think it is really important to take at the same time with stimms and of course the trigger has to be spot on.

Can you not do it yourself? I did all my jabs myself after the first one and it really is fine. Then it takes the lack of control out of it.


----------



## Kim1977

Fantastic news hazel!!!  

Emma - how you doing?? Are the children running you ragged??  Hang in there and take it easy after work.

Hi to everyone else hope those on 2ww are staying sane!!!!

I'm having a weird day had the runs 1 hour after taking my pessary this morning checked with the clinic they said it would have dissolved by then.  Apart from that and cramps last night have no other symptoms at all.  Fear it is not our time again  

kim xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kim - I had cramps in my 2ww - just like AF pains - and it was a BFP.

Are you sure you didn't just have a stomach upset?


----------



## Kim1977

You are right it be a stomach upset...

Although I have had no cramping at all today just a dull lower abdominal ache that travels from side to side really light probably wouldn't notice it if I wasn't on 2ww.  Still feel low and think it's not our time again.  

Kim xxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies.

Sabah thats great news that you are oing to have another go. Good luck with the weight loss. Hoping this next tx will be lucky for you.

Hazel what fab news about your 2 wee frosties. So good to hear that they are staying strong.

Kim hun try to keep your chin up and get some pma going      . Hope you feel a bit better soon.

A big hello to all the other ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## *shelly*

Thanks Hazel. Have never been able to do them myself. Thought i was getting an auto injector thing this time, but they haven't sent one. Health visitor was going to do it with me and see if i could manage it myself. As long as the time variation is not a problem then i have someone who can do the injection each day anyway.

x


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi to everyone have not posted for while but have been trying to keep up with all the posts, I am up Barts tomorrow morning for a scan and hopefully if my womb lining is thick enough I can have my ET next week.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at     

And hi to the other Snow White good choice of name!! lol


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hazel - amazing news about your not-so-snowy-snowbabies! I hope mine are just as healthy when they are defrosted TODAY!!!!! I'll be following your progress through your 2ww as I am only 2 days behind you. When is your OTD? My clinic don't do blood tests, so I'll be going pee-stick crazy on May 8th!

Kim - try to stay positive, remember that although we're only cyber people, we are here for you to talk about anything that troubles you.

Snow White - welcome back! Good luck!

Cat xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good luck Snow White - here's praying   for your little ones


----------



## Kim1977

Good luck snow White...

How is everyone else?  I have just got up been to the loo and wiped only to find reddish brown and not just a little bit...I am gutted so gutted that I am unable to cry it's come much earlier then the last 2 cycles but it's first sign that af is on her way.  Feel so numb.  I hope this is going to be the last run of bfn and rest of you are bfp's.  Good luck to you all.

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Oh Kim honey, it might still be ok....lots of ladies have aome bleeding during 2ww and it doesn't mean an end, hurting for you but praying its ok


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks Sabah had a cry and prayed wiped again and it's pink but my back is aching sure sign af is coming xxxx


----------



## *shelly*

Good luck for today snow white. Hope the thaw goes well.   

Kim    Isn't it too soon for AF though? Hope it goes away 

x


----------



## waiting for a pink

Kim - oh dear!   perhaps it could be an implantation bleed? Don't give in yet

Cat xxx


----------



## MissE

Oh Kim honey,     everything is ok.

Snow white good luck.     your wee frosties do really well.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok.

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

Thank you all for your words of comfort.  Have checked a couple more times and nothing now BUT I am just not getting hopes up it always leads to failure and in the end makes it harder for me to deal with it when af arrives.  

How is everyone else doing  Staying positive unlike me!!

Kim xxx


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi all.

Thanks to everyone who wished my wee snowbabies luck for their thawing today, it must've worked because both of my little snowbabies survived the thaw!! They were frozen at a very early stage, so they're going to have to work hard overnight to divide a few more times before they're ready to be implanted. My appointment is at 11:30 tomorrow, I hope they make it!

Cat xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Well done Cat hope they do well overnight...good luck for tomorrow. 

I'm having a [email protected] day mostly crying bleeding has been happening on and off all day still reddish brown and pink so I am sure it is over.  Clinic has told me to carry on with the drugs.  Feel so low.  

Am going to stop posting on this thread have been posting on the 2ww thread for April testers so don't want to burden this with my tales of woe.

Good luck everyone.

Kim xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kim, now, now!
We are all in this together and we are all supporting each other - I personally don't mind if you need to come here and vent, worry, scream, cry or whatever. Hopefully, ultimately rejoice!

We are here for you whether it is a positive or a negative - and it isn't over yet!


Cat - here is some positive energy for your littleuns


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks hazel am going to have some reflexology tomorrow to help me relax.  Will keep going with the drugs as advised by my clinic.  You are all so sweet...I just feel a little selfish posting about me me me that's all!!  

Xxxx


----------



## XENAB

hi everyone,hope you are all doing well!!!
sabah delighted your giving it another go,best of luck with the weight loss,at least you have a goal so that will encourage you!
to all you lovely ladies on your 2 ww,i envy you & pity you, all at the same time!
afm im still waiting on that    to arrive,on day 32 now which is not heard of for me,always day 28,problem is i think i missed out this month now,cos my baseline scan was last wed(8 days ago) & im told it cant be more than 7 days before your a/f,im in bits all day,dont know what to do as i cant make it to my clinic tomorrow for another scan,any advice would be great.if a/f doesnt come this minute i think d/h will divorce me,im like a lunatic with stress & worry,2 words that arent in my vocab usually


----------



## Snow White 94

Evening all just a quick update, my womb lining is thick enough so my ET booked for next Wednesday, just got to hope now that my last 2 precious snow babies survive the thawing!

    and      to everyone.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Kim, hazel is right. we are all here for you no matter what. I'm   for you hun and anytime you need to talk come on here and we will do our best to keep you going.  

Cat thats fab that your snowbabies survived the thaw. Hoping they do well overnight and that everything goes well for et tomorrow.   

SW94 thats great about your lining. Hope your frosties do well.  

XENAB i really hope your af turns up soon hun. It is so annoying waiting for it to show up. Took mine 49 days. Keeping everything crossed that she puts in an appearance ASAP Heres a wee dance to help it along.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## XENAB

thanks miss e,maybe i should try some dancing myself,it might bounce them out of me haha!!
i must say with the recent posts its very encouraging with all the frozen embies that surrvived the thaw
cat & sw94 best of luck with your transfers    
im going to phone my clinic in the morning & see if i had a scan on friday would that be ok even if the  herself arrives tomorrow
guess its gonna be a long night!!!


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi all.

I am now PUPO!!!

Both snowbabies contiued to divide overnight and both went in as impressively healthy and symmetrical 4 cell-ers. We are so pleased. We've nicknamed them Mork & Mindy! OTD is 08/05/10

Good luck to Snow White 94 for your transfer next week.

I'm proud to say that I'll also be posting on the 2ww board now,but will still hop on here to see how everyone is getting on.

Cat xxx


----------



## MissE

Cat congrats on being 
Thats fab news hun that they both did so well. Take it easy and    for you for your 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## XENAB

congrats cat on being pupo,your embies did sooo well.take care now & get lots of pampering,you deserve it!!


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
congrats cat on being pupo take it easy and maje the most of the good weather. 
i have a question TMI to follow:
i am 6dp3dt and yest had bad cramoing and back ache.  when i went to put my pesserie in at night my vagina fet very tight and what i may have been my cervix very very low (nearly out) so sorry for TMI but have never noticed this before.  
has anyone else experienced similar? 
thanks 
em xx


----------



## *shelly*

Cat - Congratulations! Good luck for testing  

Haven't caught up properly.......so will just say hi to everyone.

Ist DR injection done today. Hope the next 2 weeks go quick. Hate this part!

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Snow white - what wonderful news about the frosties - and congratulations about being PUPO!

Em - were you sitting on the loo when trying to put the pessary in? Did you try again later laying down and find it higher?

I have only noticed this once - can't remember whether it was in pregnancy or after last year and it freaked me out - thinking I had a prolapse!
I would say the cramps sound like a  good sign!   

I am already going crazy on the 2ww and it is only 2 days! 
Today negative, yesterday positive. Wondering if doing too much? Generally freaky!


----------



## helen6887

Horaah!   My FET meds have just been delivered (from Healthcare at Home). Came in at a reasonable £113, for anyone looking at paying for treatments/drugs. I'm soOOOOO looking forward to getting started. 1st Burserelin injection on Monday. This was the stage I hated last time, but now I'm actually looking forward to D/R. I must be mad eh? 

Hello to all you ladies out there. Will catch up on personals later, I promise. 

Helen xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone. Helen thats great that you got your meds and that you are getting started on Monday. I got a call from the clinic today. Will start the spray on the 9th May and fet will be the 15th June hopefully. A bit longer than i had anticipated but hopefully will be worth the wait. At least i am getting moving again. Hope you are all well.

Will catch up later. Have to go bake a birthday cake.

Emma xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi lovelies  

How is everyone?  

Kim, Hazel and Cat sending you massive positive thoughts on the 2ww    

Em sorry hun not experienced that, I hope you're feeling more positive now   

MissE, not long for you now  

Helen how is the DR going?  

Shelly how is your DR going?  

SnowWhite 94 how are things?  

Xenab did you get your scan sorted?

Sabah great news that you're going to have another go hun  

Sorry I'm sure I've missed people    I had my scan today to check the lining, ET was planned for Fri but now it's been moved back to next Weds    due to my lining not being thick enough.  So I've upped the pills.  Was feeling a bit   as was all psyched up but hey ho.

X


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hey Smokeypoo, I've had an great distracting day, my first back at work. it's great having such a big secret, much fun!!! Ive been having slight twinges in the womb area...maybe implantation pain Hoping so!

How is everyone else doing?

Cat xxx

          

PS. Extra fairy dust for us all!


----------



## Smokeypoo

Cat

That's a very good sign    Everything crossed for you  

X


----------



## Kim1977

Hey smokeypoo sounds like it could be time for a bfp!!!

Cat keep up the pma!!

Hi to everyone else!!!  

Me?  I'm no different still 'dribbling' blood honestly this had to be the worst 2ww ever!!!  Otd Thursday need the madness of 2ww to end!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Cat

Oh hun now annoying, it must be driving you crazy!  Someone was posting (not sure if it was on this thread  ) a few weeks ago with the same thing and she got a BFP so keep those thoughts positive     


X


----------



## *shelly*

Hi 

Smokeypoo -    Oh its so horrible when you psyche yourself up for something only for it to change. Its like all you can think about is that date and its so dissapointing when it gets moved. Not too much longer to wait though, hopefully the time will fly by. 

Snow_white - Hope it is implantation   

Kim1977 - Good luck for thursday   Not long to go now. 

I'm now on day 5 of DR (tried to find a yawning smily but there isn't one!) The days seem to be going so slow!!

Hi to everyone else.

x


----------



## waiting for a pink

Thanks ladies for the positive replies. I am the queen of the positive mental attitude!   Otherwise, what's the point?! I do have one thing on my side though, due to being menopausal I don't experience monthly AF situations, I've not had a natural bleed in ages. So, I'm doubtful that the pains are signs of that   on it's way...at most it'll be a touch of wind!!!   LOL! 

I still have 12 days to wait...oh my!

Cat xxx


----------



## XENAB

hi everyone,my god you are all taking off on me,i think i may go to may/jun cycles at this stage!!!
i wish you all on your 2 ww so much      
heres hopeing for bfp"s for everybody    
afm im still waiting on   to arrive,day 37 now,never ever had this before,its driving me bonkers  
had a scan yesterday,lining is very thick,they have no idea whats holding them up,back up friday for another scan if no show & will be given meds to bring a/f on,has anybody else taken this or even heard of it??
have a good day ladies xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone keeping?

Smokey sorry to hear your lining isn't thick enough. It is disappointing when you get prepared for something to be told it will be a bit longer. Keep your chin up hun,     things will be alright for next week.

Hope are the 2ww ladies, hope you are all staying     .

Kim hope everything is ok.     for thursday.

Shelly hope you are doing ok on DR. Stick with it hun, it will be worth it.

XENAB hope your af arrives very soon. Just typical when you want it to be here it doesn't appear. I have heard of people being given meds to start af but hopefully it wont come to that. Don't worry cos i'm on the may/june cycles myself so we can be buddies.

Take care. Catch up later.        for all.

Emma xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

XENAB - I don't know all your details, so forgive me if this is out of turn - but have you done a PG test?


----------



## CTC

Well after 2 horrendous IVF/ICSI's (freeze-all due to severe OHSS on both occassions - ouch) and a disasterous FET from ICSI #1 (out of 18 frozen embies NONE survived the thaw), we finally had a successful 7 & 8 cell [day 3] twin FET yesterday  The embryos had been Vitrified this time and didn't lose any cells - definitely the way to go freezing wise! Testing in 10 days time 

Best of luck to those in the same position - here's to a quick 2ww for everyone 

Charlie x


----------



## pinkcaline

Hi, I hope you don't mind if I join you?  I have had a read through the thread and realise you have all been together as a group through your treatments, so I hope you don't find it too obstusive for me to pop in at this stage.
In brief I have been ttc for nearly 3 years.  We had a sucessful IVF in Jan which ended in early mc  
We were very lucky and had 7 blasto's to freeze.  I had FET on 22/4, so I am now 6 dpt.  I have had some brown spotting over the weekend, which I thought might be implantation.
I took a FRER this morning and its a BFN.
So, am I too early or is that me out?


----------



## loripori

Hey Kim just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow - thinking of you xxx

Pinkcaline - I tested 3 days before OTD with blast transand got BFN then tested everyday inc OTD and only got the faintest of faintest line. Hang in there... My BEta came back as 54 on OTD - so there is hope I promise xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks laura...I am so scared xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Kim good luck for tomorrow hun. Thinking of you.     

Pinkcaline welcome to the thread. Its always nice to have newbies join in. I'm very sorry to hear about your m/c and really hope this tx works out. I think don't give up hope just yet, lots of ladies have tested early to get bfn then tested on proper date and got bfp. Hang in there.   

CTC thats fab news about your embies. Keep     hun and good luck for testing. 

Hope the 2ww ladies are keeping well and a big hi to everyone else. Catch up later.

Emmaxx


----------



## pinkcaline

Thanks Miss E & loripori. Thats reassuring.

I have a stitch like feeling in pubic area on both sides today, a bit like I've pulled a muscle.  No more spotting.  I won't give up hope just yet then.

So, looks like a few of your ladies are still in 2ww.  Mind if I stick around and see you all get your lines?  Kim, when did the bleeding start?  When was your transfer?  

Wishing you all tons of


----------



## Kim1977

Hi pinkcaline

bleeding started 2 days after tx and basically it has not stopped since today is day 9,  I had 5 day blastos tx.  Bleeding is not heavy probably between spotting and light and always dark red, brown, pink and no realy clots just a couple of tiny ones.  Mind you bet I get full flow af now I said this!!  Otd tomorrow so will find out then.  Have had loads of cries so hopefully i will be prepared for the worst.

Hope you are ok!!

Kim xxx


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,
How are you all? 
Lol it's been a stressful day! Car failed it's MOT, bigtime (well it is a 10 yr old banger). Going to cost me £658 to fix.  Have only just paid out for FET treatment and was already broke, but now I've had to go begging to hubby to help out, and so he'll be broke too. Pay day is looking a long way away! On 3rd day of D/R and had a little cry after the garage ran with the news, wasn't sure if it was the burserelin or genuine emotion. 

Kim1977 - want to wish you well for Thursday.   

Charlie -   on being PUPO. Hope you stay sane during the 2ww. Keep away from the peesticks.  

Xenab & Emma - any sign of the old AF yet? You must both be setting records for the longest cycle in history. Isn't it just the way that the one time you want AF to appear asap, she stays away! 

Shelly - know how frustratingly slow the whole cycle seems when you're at the beginning of D/R. Last year they kept me D/R for four weeks before they would let me move onto the next stage. I was going mad. 

Snowwhite and Pinkceline - glad you've made it through to your 2WW. You've both been through such alot. Sending positive vibes     to you both. 

Hi to Loripori and Smokey. Enjoy reading your threads. 

Coweyes - so glad you're starting the treatment. Been following you on the 'stupid things people say' thread. Hope you feeling better today, and your friends thoughtless comments on ** not hurt you too much. 

Hi to any ladies I've missed.

Helen xxx


----------



## XENAB

hi lovely ladies how are you all today?
kim best of luck tomorrow hun  you get your bfp

hopeful hazel yes i did a test & sure enough it was a bfn as i had thought unfortuneatly!!  

helen & miss e  still no sign of that blasted ,i am soooo fed up at this stage,hope you 2 are getting on better than me at the mo  

pinkcaline welcome & please hang in there with lots of    ,i know its so hard,i too had a successful icsi last mar/apr which ended in early m/c,i know how you feel pet,had a failed icsi back in feb so im   hard for you

to all the ladies i missed,im sorry but am thinking of you all,you are such a great support,its great to have friends in the same boat


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening all

Sorry just a quickie as my head is spinning this evening, think it's from taking these drugs for so long!  

I wanted to wish Kim all the best for tomo  

And to welcome pinkcaline & CTC (congrats on being PUPO  )

Hi Xenab (come on AF  ), Helen   flipping MOT!, Hi MissE  

And to all the 2WWs  

Hi to everyone I've missed

X


----------



## Kim1977

Bless you all for thinking of me.  No doubt I will post tomorrow when I find out.

Love
kim xxx


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi everyone, been lurking again but not posting!    

Congratulations to our BFP's, good luck to our 2WW's,    to our BFN's and     to everyone else. 

I had my ET today, was worried this morning waiting for the phone call to say whether my snow babies had thawed but thank goodness they both survived 100% so I had both transferred, now just the nerve racking 2ww to get thru, have decided to work this time rather than staying at home worrying and no one at work knows so they won’t be asking how I am all the time, hopefully that will that my mind off what my body is hopefully doing!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Snow white 94 congrats on being . 
That is great that they both did so well. Take it easy.

Kim all the best for tomorrow hun. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Smokey hope you start to feel better soon. The drugs can be a real pain.  

Helen what a nightmare about your MOT. Typical of cars, they are just moneyboxes. Got my letter today for pre-treatment appointment so that i can pick up drugs. Its 5th May, so excited now.

XENAB really hope the  shows her ugly face very soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along 

Hope all the ladies on 2ww are keeping well.

A big hi to anyone i've forgotten, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi All  

Got my result....          !!!

OMG I can't believe it...the nurse just rang and said my HCG is 255 which is really high considering I am only 10dp5dt soooooo she thinks both have implanted and it could be twins!!!!  I have never ever prayed so much and cried so much in 1 week.  Just hope they stay snug for the next 8 months.

Thanks you everyone for your support over the last 2 weeks I don't know how I would have coped without you.

Lots of luck and prayers to those still waiting to test...remember miracles do happen!

Love
Kim xxx


----------



## loripori

Wow kim and after all you have been through - huge huge congratulations - i wish i culd do all the flashy icons but i am too thick!!

I am so so so ahppy for you - what a high beta too!!! Twins OMG...

Look after yourself honey heres to a happy healthy pregnancy xxx

PS have been checking all day for this news xxx


----------



## XENAB

KIM  that is just the best news ever             & to your little embies snuggle in tight & be good for your mummy   
enjoy the next 8 months & plenty of tlc from d/p,im soooooooooooo thrilled for you xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kim - congrats -            

Did the throw any light on the bleeding?
What meds are you on?


----------



## Smokeypoo

Kim congratulations!!!     

What brilliant news!


----------



## CTC

Thanks for the warm welcome girls - and contratulations to Kim!!!! Wonderful news - twins!!! 

Also congrats to snow white on being PUPO!! (2 days pupo myself, with 'twins' too  ) Here's to the dreaded 2ww 

hugs to all xxx


----------



## MissE

Kim.
That is fantastic news hun and after all you've been through. And the possibility of twins to top it all off. How exciting. Take care and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Hopefully you'll bring the rest of us luck.

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

Thank you all for your wonderful kind words!!

Hazel - I had a FET so med were 800mg of progesterone pessaries per day and 2mg 3 times a day of progynova oestrogen tablets.  I used buserelin for DR.

Kim xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They have got me on 4mg twice a day of oestrogen (clinic's standard dose) and 400mg 3 times a day of progesterone - due to thick lining. They were worried that without the extra progesterone I might bleed.

I have to take these to 14 weeks, if I get that far!


----------



## Kim1977

Hazel sounds like they know what they are doing.  I hope you get a bfp this time fingers crossed for you!!

I mentioned my bleeding and they said it could be due to 2 implantations but they can't tell me for sure.  I am still wiping brown so ever so slightly concerned, the consultant who runs the unit is going to do my scan because of the bleeding and high hcg levels.  

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Kim

That is amazing news!!! Keep the faith xxxxx


----------



## coweyes

Kim wow thats fantastic, gives me hope. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94

MissE – Good luck for your appointment next week

Kim1977 – congratulations  -  fingers crossed its twins and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, I would love to have twins!

CTC – thanks, I never thought of myself being PUPO with twins before but we are so congratulations to us both! Look forward to 
sharing our results on OTD! And we can only pray its good news all round.

AFM – nothing to report I am on day 2 of 2ww back to work today, phoned in sick yesterday with a migraine as no one know I was having my ET so had to remember that I was ill yesterday! Felt like shouting out loud that I am PUPO so could everyone look after for me but didn’t cos then everyone would think I was mad as they wouldn’t know what I was talking about!


----------



## Smokeypoo

Snow White 94 said:


> Felt like shouting out loud that I am PUPO so could everyone look after for me but didn't cos then everyone would think I was mad as they wouldn't know what I was talking about!


   Take care Snow White


----------



## XENAB

evening ladies
im still waiting on a/f,not a sign or a twinge,nothing,gosh wouldnt i love this to be the end of my 2 ww,id be over the moon  ,but instead im going rapidly


----------



## Smokeypoo

Xenab


----------



## XENAB

thanks smokey,i needed that hug xxx


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Ladies,

Just had 2 embies put back yesterday, so excited and positive thinking, this is going to work. We couldn't believe it, we thawed 4 embies and all 4 made it through to blasto. We couldn't refreeze the other 2 as they weren't doing as well. The clinic were really pleased with how our embies have done and said we were very lucky as it's very unusual. This is meant to be, my darling Dad is watching over us and making sure all goes well. 

Its not 2ww for me, just 12 days, but it will be the longest 12 days.

Good luck to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Sorry ladies for being AWOL...Having a bit of a mare at the mo..I hope you are all ok. Sorry to keep reading & running. I hope that youre all well & good.
Ive Just got back from ACU...I have to keep on with the injections for ANOTHER two weeks(for some reason I thought I stopped today  Ive had my scan & lining nice & thin ready to be thickened up. Also changed our minds & decided to have 4 of our snow babies defrosted instead of 2 to give us a better chance   Hope its the right choice? got to take my tablets now (3x a day for 1st week then 4x a day for 2nd week & 50ml suprecur for another 2 weeks too) So back on 14th May to see when my embie will be transferred.
Is anybody at the same stage as me?xxxxx


----------



## pinkcaline

Kim CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  You must be extatic      Do you up yout meds now or stay on the same?

Ellie, sounds like your transfer went very well.  Hope you have a smooth 2ww, and look forward to seeing your lines.  And you too snowwhite, wishing you lots of  

I'm going to test tomorrow which will be 10 days past 5 day transfer.  DH will be home so he can look at the test for me once I have wee'd on it, as I just hate that bit.  I got BFP 9dp5dt before, but quite faintly.  I am psyched up for not getting my BFP , after my little blipp on wednesday.  My OTD not til monday , so there's still hope for me.  I've been getting a few stitchy feelings down there, and spotted small brown again on wednesday.  Nothing since through (touch wood).


----------



## helen6887

Kim - 

Ellie - congrats on being PUPO.   Good luck for your 2WW.

Pinkcaline - naughty girl on those pee sticks before your official date!!! don't blame you though, I did one nearly everyday of my last cycle. Glad your hubby will be with you when you test. Better to have two of you on the emotional rollercoaster eh? Think positive!!      

Helen xxx

Hi to all the other ladies, sorry not keeping up with the personnals. On day 5 of D/R - my how it drags!


----------



## MissE

HI ladies,

Ellie congrats on being pupo, good luck for the 2ww.   

Anna nice to hear from you. Keeping everything crossed that your lining gets nice and thick for et.

Pinkcaline,    for early testing. But good luck hun. Hoping its a BFP for you. Glad your dh will be with you when you test.  

Helen how are you doing? Hope the DR isn't causing you too many problems.

XENAB stay strong hun. I know how you feel, not too long ago i was in the same boat.     your af turns up soon.    

A big hi to everyone else looking in. Hope you are all well.


Emma xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

How are you doing emma?xx


----------



## MissE

I'm doing fine anna. Hoping to start dr on 9th May so not long now. Have pre-treatment appointment on 5th May. Getting really excited now. Hoping the long wait from ec to et will be worth it.

Emma xx


----------



## pinkcaline

Thanks girls x
This 2ww has been really hard, and I am glad its nealry over.  I am ready for whatever tomorrow will bring.  If its a BFN,, well then me and my amazing, lovely hubby will just pick outselves up, and call the clinic next week and book another FET asap.  As stressful as the process is, there's no point in waiting as its not going to any less stressful nest time, whether we wait or not.  I am so greatful for having an amazing hubby, and also that we saved lots of cash for no reason.  I think someone was looking over us, and knew the money would come in handy for something in the future


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening

Sorry but I'll just be brief as it's my little girl's 1st b-day tomo    I never thought I'd say that!

Pinkcaline all the best for tomo     You have a really positive outlook about the result, I hope you get your BFP tomo  

MissE not long til your appointment now    You are so good keeping up with everyone

Helen   to d/r it sucks eh 

EllieGP congrats on being PUPO  

Anna glad you've made a decision, I don't think there is ever a right or wrong answer  

My lining scan went well today, so we're all set for ET on Weds now, (after the delay as it was supposed to be today!). 

Hi to everyone I've missed 

X


----------



## MissE

Hi smokey that is fab news. I know there was a delay but at least you know now that you are only a few days away from meeting your snowbabies.     it all goes well.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Good luck smokeypoo & enjoy your LO`s 1st birthday.xxxxxx


----------



## XENAB

hey ladies
im still waiting,sooooo down right now!!!!!!!!!  
sorry for the lack of personels,just not on top form,hope you are all well,talk soon xx


----------



## MissE

Oh XENAB sweetie, i'm so sorry. Please try to get some positivity back hun. I know this is a difficult time for you but we are all here for moral support. Sending you loads of hugs.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## pinkcaline

Well, it was   for me yesterday so I'm rapidly loosing hope now.  I had some more spotting yesterday which really looked like AF was coming then nothing since.  Tomorrow is my OTD.  I am wondering if I still have a chance of getting a BFP?  Does anyone ever get BFN on OTD then go on to get BFP?  It must happen sometimes!


----------



## helen6887

Pinkcaline - I'm so sorry it's not looking good for a BFP.  I'm sure there are women who tested negative the day before the the OTD then later got a BFP. They'll probably post you, I'm sure. As long as the dreaded AF holds off, there's always a hope. Be praying for you.  

Helen xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There are several examples from my cycle buddies of people who have tested negative early and got a positive the next day.

The OTD is just that - no tests before OTD is my motto. Then you do not increase the rollercoaster ride and have an accurate result. It is very difficult not testing, but, if I tested now and got a negative I would be in bits by Tuesday.


----------



## Smokeypoo

Pinkcaline    please try and stay positive for tomorrow hun     Thinking of you

X


----------



## MissE

Pinkcaline     . keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you hun. Thinking of you.

Emma xx


----------



## pinkcaline

Thank you ladies.
 for me I'm afraid.  
I was expecting it so no shock there, but that doesn't make it any easier.
Does anyone know how soon I can have another FET?  I have 6 more blastos on ice.
The other things I have been thinking about are:

Getting tested for natual killer cells
Getting tested for clotting disorders (antiphosphlipid etc)

I am sure it started to implant this time, and I have good embryos.  They say to get tested after 3 failed attempts but in her new book, Zita West says why bother waiting til its failed 3 times?  Does anyone know how to go about getting tested for NK cells.  I'm sure its sonething you have to have done privately.


Ellie, how are you feeling?

Hazel, is you OTD tuesday then?  Good luck


----------



## Smokeypoo

Pinkcaline    so sorry hun.

I don't know about any of your questions, sorry   but your clinic should be able to help.  Now you're thinking about those tests, you may as well do them to set your mind at rest?  

Take some time to rest & recover you have been through so much  

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Pinkcaline - so sorry      it is just horrible!

It isn't making me hold out much hope for FET! The success rate doesn't seem to be very high.

I am going slowly sick and crazy about tomorrow - wondering how on earth I am going to get through the next 21 hours.

I don't know too much about it, but one time I was at the fertility clinic chatting to the receptionist and she said that she had a miscarriage last year and had a blood test at one of the other clinics in Harley Street. Obviously I do not know what it included, but it cost £600.

You may need NK cells and also tests for clotting disorders like lupus anticoagulant and anti-cardiolipin antibodies. You may also want to have both of your genetic karyotype checked to make sure that there is no balanced translocation or other problem that is leading to errors in the embryo.

Worth investigating exactly what is recommended and getting checked for all of it now - steroids, aspirin and heparin might help if something is found. You might find your GP could do some of the tests for you.


----------



## MissE

Pinkcaline i'm so sorry hun     . It will take some time to get your head round everything so take all the time you need and rest up. It wouldn't do any harm to get some of the tests done as it may give you reassurance. Sorry i can't answer the questions but i'm sure your clinic could advise you.


Hazel try to stay positive hun. I'm sure it is hard but try to stay strong. Thinking of you hun.     

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

So sorry pinkaline it is horrible I hope you heal and keep going it will happen.  I was just the same as you when my last cycle failed and my dr suggested if this time it didn't work she would do a hysterography as I too had good embryos and responded well to the drugs it was just implantation problems.  I hope you get the answers you are looking for.  Take care hun.

Hazel - stay positive FET can work it's just timing!  Fingers crossed and good luck for tomorrow.

Love
kim xxx


----------



## XENAB

PINKCALINE so sorry hun    life never seems to stop ripping our hearts out when it comes to this tx,take care of yourself & do take some time to heal,you need to be in top form to take the treatment on again

EMMA thanks so much for your lovely words the other day  ,not only was i fed up waiting on   to arrive but just found out my close cousin is pregnant,im thrilled for her & dp but it tore me apart inside to be honest

Im now on day 42,still no sign of  ,dont know whats going on,it seems to have just vanished,my doc wants to do bloods to check my hormone levels just in case that horrible early menapause is arriving(could i realy be that unfortuneate?)  

hope you are all enjoying the fine weather on this bank holiday,my dh is working today so its just me,ds & the 2 dogs having bonding time,take care & talk soon xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Great big resounding NEGATIVE for me today.

Feeling pretty hopeless.


----------



## Kim1977

So sorry hazel     take care.  Love kim xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hazel and pinkcaline        I know that usless feeling you get with a BFN it is hideous and I am so sorry to hear both your news    thiking of you
C


----------



## pinkcaline

Ahh, Hazel, so sorry to hear that     

Its just the most crappiest feeling    So sorry


----------



## CTC

Hazel and Pinkcaline    

So sorry girls - I know all too well how you're feeling - looking at a bfn is just heartbreaking  Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## XENAB

HAZEL so sorry hun,take some time out & look after yourself


----------



## MissE

Oh hazel, i'm so sorry hun. This is such a cruel journey. Take some time out and look after yourself. Thinking of you.    

Emma xx


----------



## helen6887

Hazel and Pinkcaline - so sorry that you've both had negative tests  It's not much comfort now, but everyone on this thread knows the pain and sadness of experiencing a BFN . It's soul destroying, I know. Take care of yourselves, and don't lose hope, there are better times ahead.   

Helen xxx


----------



## *shelly*

Hazel & pinkcaline    So so sorry 

Need to read back now.......

x


----------



## *shelly*

Its so sad to see all the bad news on here just lately 

Just gone back a few pages and here is my feeble attempt at personals.....

Xenab –  Hope its nothing to do with an early menopause and AF shows up soon.

Smokeypoo – Hope you enjoyed DD’s 1st birthday. Good luck for transfer tomorrow.    When do they start thawing? How many frosties have you got and how many do you want transferred?

Snow white 94 & CTC – How is the 2ww going? How long til test day now? 

EllieGP – How is your 2ww going...not long left now 

Annasupastar – How are you getting on with the oestrogen tablets? 

Helen6887 - How is DR going? I understand the feeling of the time dragging. I have only been DRing for 13 days now but it feels like forever!!! 

I have a question......i got AF on sunday and at the moment i am still bleeding. If it hasn't stopped by Thursday (baseline scan) will they still let me start the oestrogen tablets or will I have to have stopped bleeding 1st? My clinic is a bit weird and have set days for each stage. So baseline scan can only be on Thursday, Oestrogen starts thursday, Lining scan on a Friday, ET must be Thursday or Friday. Which means if there is a delay, then it is a delay of a week. So just getting myself worried that i'm going to have to DR for another week......not an issue if i do have to but 'm sure you all understand how you tend to fixate on whats happening when and any set back feels like the end of the world!!   

Speak soon,

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You don't have to have stopped bleeding - the lining just has to be around 3mm before you build a fresh one. When you start the oestrogen tablets you will stop bleeding.


----------



## XENAB

i feel awful coming on here now with my excitement when so many of you ladies are sad & heartbroken  
but the  has arrived in full force so i start my prognova tomorrow yippee & have my scan on mon 17th may to check lining so hopefully et will be wed or thurs that week,just in time for my ds communion on sun 23rd,Its such a relief to be finnally starting again
Talk soon xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hazel   so sorry to see your news.  This is the cruelest process ever  . I pray that good times are around the corner for you   

xenab excellent that you finally get to start the rollercoaster  

x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Hazel and pinkcaline thinking of you     

XENAB that is fantastic news. So glad she has finally reared her ugly head. At least now things will get moving for you. Hopefully only a few more weeks and you will get your embies back where they belong.

Hope everyone else is ok.       and      to you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Morning ladies

I hope you are all hanging on in there.  It's ET for me today, just got a call to say the embie survived the thaw!  So relieved!  7/8 of the cells survived, I hope it will be ok.

Love to you all
x


----------



## MissE

Oh smokey thats great that your wee embie survived the thaw.      everything goes well for et and that your wee embie snuggles in nicely over the next few weeks.

Emma xx


----------



## helen6887

Smokey - hope all went well today. So glad your little frostie survived the thaw. Fingers crossed for the 2ww. Take it easy now.    

Hi ladies - like the new look website. Hope you're all doing well? Day 10 of D/R. Tum and boobs so huge and swollen, I had to pull out of my belly-dancing class last night, as all that shaking would have been agony (not to mention the fact that at the mo, it's not a pretty sight!!)   Can't wait for the suppressed scan next week, am sooOOOO bored, just want to get to the transfer date asap.

Helen xxx


----------



## XENAB

Well done smokey,congrats on being pupo,    that your little one snuggles down for 9 mnths.Take it easy & order plenty of tlc from everyone around you on your


----------



## *shelly*

Oooh its gone very quiet on here!    Hope everyone is ok??

Congratulations on being PUPO smokeypoo! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Had my baseline sacn yesterday. Didn't go well. Lining is thickening, despite bleeding, as i have 2 large-ish cysts growing on my right ovary. Got to DR for another week and be re-scanned. If no change then they will try something else. Then might have to cancel and start again with something other than buserelin. I guessed i had cysts from the pain i was getting in my side. Pain has been getting worse today so i'm expecting them to be getting bigger rather than going away!   

x


----------



## MissE

Oh shelly hun i'm so sorry. Really hope the DR for another week will do the trick. Hoping the pain eases soon.   

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm starting DR on Sunday again so i'm back on this crazy train.

Emma xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Smokeypoo - well done little frostie! Hope it is snuggling in!!!
Sticky vibes coming your way!  

Shelley - sorry about your baseline. I had a lining problem at the beginning of March - 3 scans and a huge bill for them and ended up cancelled to down regulate on the pill for a month and then buserelin injections. I hope they come up with a regimen for you that works. I know how you feel at the moment though - it is pants when it doesn't go so well.  

AFM the   from hell is here. She is agony - feels like she is stamping about in my insides. This adds injury to insult after a BFN. I have to try an view it as a positive - at least I should be able to move on to a new fresh cycle soon.

My stupid colleague upset me yesterday and suggested I get a surrogate. This sort of comment makes me feel such a barren failure. I am sick of these people and their comments.


----------



## MissE

Oh hazel i'm so sorry hun that you are having a difficult time. Please try to ignore insensitive people. It shows that she clearly has no idea about tx or what you are going through. I just feel people like this should keep their opinions to themselves and have some consideration. When we get our babies they will be so special cos we have fought so hard for them. Don't let her make you feel bad. You are a very special lady cos you have the strenght to go through this journey, remember that hun.    

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hazel      to your colleague for being so unhelpful and annoying - I have no advice about how to deal with difficult colleagues except either to ignore them or a slap - they think they are being helpful but actually are being the opposite.Big breath in and have a mantra to say in your head to make them go away. you are NOT a failure, but are just having a really tough time at the mo      

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi

Hazel    there ought to be a law against people who haven't a clue about tx trying to offer 'helpful' advice  .  Generally even close friends manage to make me seeth with their supposed 'help' on this matter.  You know we're here for you on FF  . 
 to AF too!  Still at least it means you can move onto your next cycle  

TMI but feeling v windy today, am trying not to interpret too much but that usually happens before AF!

X


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Hazel...I used to get so angry too..One of my boss`s clients (while my boss was doing her hair & I was doing another lady`s hair next to her) called me barren to my face...I just acted like she never `slipped` it out but My boss Sammy (who is also one of my best friends) went MAD...Refused to carry on drying her hair until she apologised to me    
I always remember when I got pregnant..I went over to her & said `Im no so barren now am I love!?!` Haha!! Silly c0w!

Why do people say these things? It doesnt change once you get youre BFP & have your baby, Then come the `You will be "fixed" now` commets or...`Ooow bet you will get caught natually & that will "sort you out"` comments.. Total pain in the bottom are people like that. Make you feel like something is `wrong` with you. Dont people realise how blooming common infertility is(1 in 6 couples for god sake not 1 in 6000!) & to be more sensitive. It beggars belief hun.

Big Hugs to you.


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies - how are you all tonight. I'm sooOOO tired, having stayed up to all hours of day and night to watch all the continued election news, I'm completely glued to the T.V.   (must get a life eh?!!)

Anna and Hazel - had to laugh (or I'd cry!  ) at the thoughtless comments you've had to endure. People can be sOOOOO tactless, can't they? You should look at 'The Stupid Things People Say' thread, there are some classics on there. 

Emma - so glad you're about to start D/R. You waited so long to get to this point, you must have the patient of a saint. I'm on Day 13 of D/R and it's driving me mad. Dreading it, if on Tuesday they tell me I'm not yet surpressed  . Ah well, will just have to wait and see. 

Eco Girly - read on the Hammersmith thread that you got your BFP with a FET today. Well Done. Fantastic news.

Helen xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi smokey

Really glad you have got this far, praying for a good result OTD    

Strating d/r for fresh cycle maybe later this month!!!


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been a while, nail biting 2WW and yesterday was 4 months since my Dad passed away so I was feeling very fragile.

Pinkaline and Hazel - So sad to hear of your BNF

Sabah and Emma - Good luck with the Dr

Now for the news................. the test this morning was

 

Yep, it really did work! We are so on   . 

When our little boy woke up we brought him into bed with us to tell him. I think he already knew as he pointed to his old car seat which he grow out of months ago and has been laying his head on my tummy for days which he never did before. Who knows what a 16 month old fully understands. 

Positive thinking definitely works, as does cutting out caffine, alcohol, diet soft drinks and cutting out all the foods you wouldn't eat if you were pregnant. When I didn't do it, I got BNFs, the 2 times I did do it, I got BNP.  

Stay positive and happy

Love to everyone Ellie xxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Ellie      congratulations!  Brilliant news    and good advice too.  You take care   


Sabah wow D/R so soon, how exciting   


Helen good luck with the scan tomo   


Well day 6 post ET, I'm still getting lots of twinges and wind    I don't remember feeling like this last time, but I'm trying not to feel too dejected yet.  


 


X


----------



## helen6887

Ellie on your BFP. That's wonderful news, especially having lost your dad so recently. He'd be so chuffed for you I'm sure.

Smokey - Without meaning to be crass, are you on the botty surpositories (progesterone). I remember having terrible wind with them on my last cycle. Stay positive it could be that and not the dreaded AF on its way.      

Suppressed scan for me tomorrow. hoping they won't get me to do an extra week on the Buserelin injections - already fed up with them. (tummy looking like a bruised watermelon!)

Hope all you other ladies doing well. Loving all the election excitement of recent days. Almost takes your mind off the treatment eh?  

Helen xxx


----------



## MissE

Ellie . I'm sure you are over the moon. Rest up plenty. I'm sure your dad was watching over you. The advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Smokey try to hang in there hun. Hoping all is well for you. As helen says hopefully it is just the bum bullets. Sending loads of      your way.

Helen good luck for tomorrow, hope everything is good so they can go ahead with the rest of tx.

hi to everyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## *shelly*

Sabah - Wow that was quick! Great news though. Good luck for when you start.

Ellie - Congratulations!!!        Its nice to see some positive news on this thread. It has been a bit sad recently. Gives me hope that FET can actually work!

Smokeypoo - When is test date? Hope they are all good signs       

Helen - Good luck for tomorrows scan   


I've been getting loads more pulling pains and aches in my right side so i think Thursdays scan will be more bad news    and the cysts will have grown. Hoping i'm wrong though! 

x


----------



## pinkcaline

Some good news at last!! Well done Ellie       CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Brilliant news!  So...FET can work, YAY!!!!

Smokeypoo, hang in there.  I had wind with the cyclogest too   .  I'm keeping all crossed that you get your BFP   

Thanks for all your messages.  I am feeling more human again now.  Hazel - the clinic warned me about having a bad AF after failed FET, so don't worry.  Totally normal.  I had, in comparisson to my normal AF, quite a light bleed and was worried this wasn't normal.  However, I normally get very heavy and painful AF's, so I think in comparrison it was light, but to some people it might have seemed heavy.  All depends what you're used to I guess.

We have an appointment on 27th to discuss the cycle.  We are thinking we'll probably try another FET.  After that, we will think about changing clinics and having another fresh cycle.


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Well done Ellie!!! thank goodness for some good news!!!     

I go back to my clinic on this Friday 14th May to have my bloods took & a scan It will be my last Injection that morning (totalling 4 weeks of 50 units of suprecur ) I have been taking oestrogen tablets for 2 weeks also ending on this Friday. We have embryo`s stored that are day 2 grade 1`s & they will be thawing 4 of them with the hope that they get to blastocyst stage. How long will it take for a day 2 embryo to get to blast (if it does) in the lab? What will be the next stages (ish) with time limits after? Im so confused. I had a fresh cycle of IVF only ever once & I had antagonist regime...I swear blind it was much `quicker` last time.

Thank you, Anna.xxx


----------



## CTC

Hi there girls,

I'm away at the moment, but just popped  on quickly to catch up on how you're all doing  

CONGRATULATIONS ELLIE!!! Wonderful news lovely - well done!  

I also have a little news of my own...we did our test on Saturday and got a very strong   

That's two IVF/ICSI's (OHSS x 2) and two seperate FET's...hopefully they'll stay for the long haul   I'm a bit of a wreck with worrying already!

Best of luck for those still waiting to test/scan - will keep updated with you all  

Lots of love
C x


----------



## *shelly*

Congratulations CTC!!!!!


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone
Congratulations to all our BFP's hope you are all well and big big    to all our BFN's
Have not posted for a few days as have been finding the 2WW a bit hard this time round, have been trying not the think about it but it's not possible to forget!! OTD is tomorrow me and DH are nervous wrecks! It's a big game over for us tomorrow is it's a BFN as our embryo store is empty now and don't feel like we could face a fresh cycle for it to fail again and age it getting the better of me.  
    to us all.


----------



## Smokeypoo

CTC congratulations!!      brilliant news!  So do you think it's twins?    Take care   


Pinkcaline    hi hun, good to hear from you


Shelly     good luck for Thursdays scan   


Helen how did it go?    


Snow White really hope you get your longed for BFP tomorrow    


Yes I'm on the botty bullets, maybe its that.  The niggles have largely gone today so I'm now hoping they were a good sign although at the time I was all upset    My OTD is Tues 18th.  So 7 days away, yes Anna this seems to be going on forever.....   I guess I'm just very impatient   


 


X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

CTC  on your  _._ I'm sure you are on cloud 9. Take it easy.

Snow white good luck for tomorrow. Hoping you get your BFP.     

Shelly good luck for thursdays scan, hope all goes well.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ellie and CTC Yay - I was loosing faith!!!    

Snow white - good luck for testing   

Smokeypoo - keep going - it is really hard


Annasupastar - your questions I can only answer from my experience of it and understanding, but obviously, you must follow your clinic protocol as they all vary.

I thought you normally stayed on the oestrogen tablets all they way through as sudden withdrawal would cause a bleed rather like coming off the pill.

At my clinic you have about 2 weeks of oestrogen to build the lining, and then you carry on with this and add in progesterone on what is considered to be day 0 for the embryos. As yours were frozen on day 2, you will start progesterone on day 0, then on day 2 they will wake the embryos up. As you are going to blast they will culture them in the lab until day 5/6 then they will put them back.

If the embryologist is not confident about the embryos in the lab they may put them back sooner. You would then do a pregnancy test when the embryos are on day 17.

At my clinic if you get a BFP, you would stay on oestrogen tablets and the progesterone suppositories until 3 months pregnant, then gradually wean them off over 1-2 weeks.


----------



## helen6887

Evening Ladies,

how are you all?

CTC - great news on the BFP. You must be over the moon.   Take it easy now.

SnowWhite - well done on making it through the 2ww. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Know how you feel bout not wanting to go through it all again after this treatment. My DH and I are in a similar situation, we've agreed that we'll give up on the treatment after this cycle, and get on with life, whatever the outcome. I guess there comes a time for many couples when they just have to let go of the dream of ever becoming parents. I always said 40 would be my cut off point, but it's sooOOOO hard to admit defeat, isn't it. Pray you won't have to.      

My suppressed scan went well today. Told to start the oestrogen patches and continue with the daily buserelin injections. If all goes well the two embies be transferred in last week of May. Horaah.

Helen xxx


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so many for all your lovely words, I'm so touched. FF has been my saviour through the dark times in the past, thanks to the amazing support we all try to give one another.

Annasuperstar - I don't know for sure, but what's happening to me is that my snow babies were Day 2 embies and were thawed on 27th April and ET was on 29th April, at Day 5 blastos. My test was 12 day later. I have been advised to increase my oestrogen tablets and the progestrone pessaries until I'm 12 weeks. My experience is that they don't overload you with information and drug protocols until your reach the right stage. Its confusing enough with all the extra hormone floating around, lets not complicate things. Try to relax and stay positive.
CTC - congratulations, so great to hear your wonderful news!!   

Snow white - Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

Helen - if 40 is your cut off, its a personal choice. I was 41 when my DS was born and if this little bean snuggles in and stays with us, I will be 43 when he/she is born. You don't have to let age be the ruling factor, but I do understand.

Love to everyone Ellie xx


----------



## pinkcaline

CONGRATULATIONS CTC    
Great news, think this thread is getting lucky.
It will be us soon Hazel


----------



## Snow White 94

BFN for me this morning, game over for us, can't do this anymore after so many failed attempts the heartache just gets worse and worse, think it's time to come to terms with the fact I am never going to be a mum and get on with my life. 
Thank you for all your support and good luck to everyone on the rollercoaster of IVF. 
xxxxx


----------



## pinkcaline

Snow White,       
I am sooo sorry to hear your FET hasn't worked.


----------



## MissE

Oh snow white hun i am so very sorry. Take some time for yourself and i hope in the future you get your chance to be a mum.     

Emma xx


----------



## *shelly*

Snow white 94 - i'm so sorry


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Snow white - I am so, so, so sorry - no words can describe the pain you must be feeling. I dread the day that I run out of hope.       

Again I do not want to be insensitive - my colleague who suggested surrogacy to me the other day really upset me. It really depends on why it has failed to work. That can only be determined by your clinic. Have you always used the same clinic an the same protocol etc?

There are other ways to become a mummy if it is something you really want. It takes a bit of adjustment and grieving for what you can't have. Counselling might help you explore them.

Of course there is living child free, but there is also donor eggs or embryos, fostering, adoption. Don't rule anything out until you have had time to think. It must be very difficult to think right now.

I was reading some information earlier on the success rates for donor eggs - they say that although for ladies in the late 30s and early 40s the success rate drops - it never drops for donor eggs, whatever the age of the recipient. It does not matter how old the uterus is, it is very rare that it is not receptive.

I suspect that I may be considering all of these options myself.


----------



## Smokeypoo

Snow White I'm so sorry   I'm totally gutted for you.  I hope you find the happiness ulu deserve  

Hazel


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

So sorry snow white. Life is so unfair sometimes. I wish I could find some words of comfort but there are none hun. Sending you a big    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Snowhite hun so so sorry to read your news am really gutted for you. Making the decision to stop is so hard - we have decided to stop trying with DH's sperm and are moving onto donor - and although it is different it is so hard to let go of a cherished dream. Give yourself time to grieve and and get over thencycle physically and get the hormones out of your system, and then you both can think things through more clearly and carefully am thinking of you and hope you get the support from your friends and family through this difficult time

thinking of you
love
C


----------



## helen6887

Snow White - so very sorry to read your news. Not least because, I know you had decided that this would be your last treatment.    Life can be so cruel.          So, so sorry.

Helen xxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Me & my DH have just had a heated(ish) discussion about blasts & if there are any/1/more than1/none & what you do. Im hoping that if there is 1 that there is only 1 to transfer. Im worried that if there is 2 I will want to have 2 put back (we agreed on just 1 with Anara only being 1 year old) Now the time is coming Im just scared of it not working I guess. 
How many has everybody had/Having put back?  Why is it sooo hard!?! Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## *shelly*

✩ Annasupastar ✩ said:


> Me & my DH have just had a heated(ish) discussion about blasts & if there are any/1/more than1/none & what you do. Im hoping that if there is 1 that there is only 1 to transfer. Im worried that if there is 2 I will want to have 2 put back (we agreed on just 1 with Anara only being 1 year old) Now the time is coming Im just scared of it not working I guess.
> How many has everybody had/Having put back? Why is it sooo hard!?! Arrrggghhhh!


I understand what you're going through. I am scared of having twins, with 1 already to look after like you. However i'm also scared of it not working so dont want to reduce my chances. So.....we will hopefully be having 2 blasts put back. I'm scared, but would rather have twins than no baby.

x


----------



## *shelly*

Just to update - had 2nd baseline scan yesterday. Cysts are still there and slightly bigger. Lining still too thick. Now got to use 2 pessaries to cause a bleed and go back next thursday. They said the cysts aren't a problem (except for the fact that they are keeping the lining thick!). So as long as my lining is thin next week we can move on to the progynova.

I think i am way behind everyone on here. Its going to be at least 3 weeks still til i even get to ET!

x


----------



## CTC

Thank you SO, SO much for your lovely messages girls  MWAH!  

5 weeks today and I'm a complete basket case already   I keep getting stong twinges and every time I go to the loo I expect to see blood   Nothing like that yet, but anxious to say the least - even on holiday!  

Anyway, what will be, will be - I just have to accept what I can't change...


Snow white - so sorry pet; just gutted for you   Perhaps take some time out and revisit all this when you've had some time to rest and recover?

Shelly - things never go to plan do they?! Really hope everything thins out by next week pet x

Smokeypoo - yeah, we think it might be twins - my clinic said to test on the 11th, but we tested on the 8th and got a very strong BFP...  

Best of luck to the girls on the run up to FET - will pop on in a day or so - looks like we're stuck in Malta until the volcanic cloud moves...DRAG!!!   xxx


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone and a big thank you to you all for your wishes following my BFN, still bit numb about it, not sure where to go from here, far too early to decide anyway, so me and DH are going to take some time out to regroup and decide what to do next. I will be keeping an eye on you all and wish you all well with your treatment. 

    for us all!! XXXXX


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Been & had a day 3 8 cell embie transfered today..Could have also had a 5 cell day 3 but we thought alot about our DD & decided just the one. ETD is 28th may


----------



## Smokeypoo

BFN for me I'm afraid.

I hope you all achieve your dreams


----------



## sabah m

Oh smokey sweety, really sorry honey.  been checking to see your progress, big hug from me xxxx


----------



## MissE

Oh smokey hun i'm so sorry. Been thinking of you. Sending you loads of      

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi anna congrats on being . Glad you were able to make the best decision for you and your DH. Wishing you all the best for your 2ww. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Emma xx


----------



## *shelly*

Anna - good luck for the 2ww.   

Smokeypoo - so sorry      Was it OTD? Blood test or HPT?

Sabah - How are you doing? Any news on your next cycle?

Only 2 more days til my 3rd baseline scan....please please let me finally have thin lining   

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Smokey - so sorry - It is just horrible! I am really fed up after my BFN   
And crying   It is nasty and horrible and I wish it didn't have to happen to anyone. Big cuddle   

Shelley - good luck for the scan.


----------



## helen6887

Smokey - so sorry to hear you got a BFN  . Don't give up, you're still young enough to try again.  pray you have the strength to carry on with the journey.        

Anna - congratulations with being PUPO. Good luck for the   

Evening to all the ladies. No news from me, just waiting for 2nd scan on Friday, and then hopefully get a date for the ET.
Feeling bloated and fed up having to scrub the industrial strength glue off my bum, from the oestrogen patches (not a pretty sight!)  . Anyone having the same problem? S'pose it's nothing really, compared to a full blown ivf cycle. Just feeling low with all these BFN's. Starting to think at my age, I've no chance of getting a BFP. Seems to only happen to 20 somethings and women who already have children. Sorry, just having a pity party at mo.  

Helen xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Helen was given the best tip for that horrible glue that works like a charm - don't laugh but use nail varnish remover - I bought some of the pre-wet pads in a tub and it works like a dream - promise   

Smokey so sorry to hear about your BFN      

hope everyone else is ok - its mad that this is the April thread and some of you still are waiting for ET         it will happen and sorry its been so long for you guys

llots of love
C


----------



## JoannaR73

I'm new to this thread as I was trying to locate others waiting or going through the FET process. Got two frozen embs left. My first baseline scan next tuesday. Been worrying about whether embs will thaw or not as I am desperate for them to thaw and survive! Trying not stress myself out! As I'm sniffing to d/r doesn't help my hormones being all over the place.


Also got to take progynova tablets I think sometime after the scan but will check with the nurse what is it for again as I have forgotten    as it was a while ago when i had the info session with the nurse. is anyone taking or on progynova?


Good luck everyone! Joxx


----------



## *shelly*

Hi Joanna 

I'm going to be on progynova. Its oestrogen, to thicken up the lining ready for ET. 
There is a May FET thread that may be better for you to join. I have started posting on there too as most of the ladies on here have finished treatment now I think.

X


----------



## XENAB

Hi everyone,

JO welcome,Im on prognova at the moment 8mg(ie 4 tabs a day),i started off in realy realy bad form,snappy,had no time for anything or anyone but thankfully that passed after a week,now im totaly exhausted all of the time & have wicked pains in my legs but i am told its all just part & parcel of the drug.Sorry i cant give you good news about it but thats just how it affected me,wish someone had prepared me for the side affects,so i hope im kind of helpful to you.Good luck with your tx hun,by the way im on the may thread too if youd like to join in there also.

SMOKEY im so so sorry hun,its just awful,it never gets easier,take care of yourself sweetie   

HELEN keep positive babe,its our only hope


----------



## sabah m

Hi Shelly

Just got my drugs for fresh cycle delivered yesterday woo hoo!! Waiting for AF to start so can D/R....feel far more positive about this cycle, no idea why as am now even heavier!!  Back at work too, feel like a grown up again howver do miss my days playing with DS at home.  

This will definately be our last cycle as up to our eyes in credit card debt (IVF) and running out of sperm, do not expect DH to go through procedure to get it extracted again!

Love to all waiting,


----------



## *shelly*

Ooh sabah.....not long now then!

Had 3rd baseline scan and all is ok finally. Lining was 4mm exactly and they are looking for 4mm or less......so i just scraped through! Started my oestrogen tablets straight away (12mg - 6 tablets a day) and have scan next Friday. I'm so relieved!! Really thought it was all going to be cancelled today as well!

x


----------



## helen6887

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Just a quick post from me. Had my 2nd scan today. Told my lining is 14mm thick, which is ok apparently. Just waiting now for phone call telling me when the transfer will be. In the next three days or so. 2 x 3 day embies to thaw (just    they survive). I'm excited, but scared at the same time. Got a splitting headache at mo, so going to lie down for awhile before I go off to work at 6pm.

Helen xxx


----------



## *shelly*

Great news Helen! Hope the thaw goes well        Keep us updated!

x


----------



## MissE

Helen that is fab news hun. Hope the thaw goes well. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Sabah great news that you will be getting started again very soon. Hope this is your time hun.    

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies 


Thanks for your supportive comments it means a lot to me   


I'm feeling a lot more positive now, and we've agreed to go straight onto another FET cycle on day 21   .  So probably have ET about mid-July.


Didn't tell you the full story...but as the OTD was on Tuesday which was my 2nd day back at work after 14 months off on mat leave, we decided to test early.  I know, I know, test early!    I tested 2 days early last time too.  I'd had really bad cramps for a few days and quite bad pains in my left ovary for a week so was feeling disheartened to say the least and just wanted to know to prepare myself.  Well it was a faint positive which really surprised me, and then the next day it was a strong positive.  But the next day the clinic test was negative, although using the same pot of pee my digi home test was positive   .  So it seems like it was a chemical pg, or early m/c or something.  So it was a real rollercoaster from not being pg, to being pg to not being pg on a daily basis.  Kind of funny I suppose, if it wasn't you going through it!  I'm never going to test early again, I'd rather not know   


Good luck Helen, Shelly & Joanna with your current cycles     


And best of luck to everyone continuing on this difficult journey    I've been repeating 'I'm not a victim' to myself a lot over the last few days    and it has made me feel more upbeat    


X


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Smokey         You have every right to be hurt babe. Im so sorry for your neg result in the end..... BUT    for your FET in July.xxxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hey smokey, 

I would have gone mad with the results changing like that!    How has starting work been?  I've been back three weeks, its tiring.  Really good luck for next FET, someone else on here had success on second FET when I had my BFN, so it can work


----------



## Smokeypoo

Thanks girls   


And Anna everything crossed for 28th hun     


Sabah strangely it's like I've never left at work, so very easy to slip back into it.  But then it's only been 1 week and I'm only doing 3 days, so I'm sure it'll get worse   .  Yes now we've been through 1 FET hopefully we'll be a bit wiser and our 2nd time will work     


X


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Thanks smokey.
Your FET will work in July... July was a good month for me..my DD was made in July ! Xxx
you need to start a new topic ' anybody starting Fet in July' now.. It will give u something to look forward too & u won't feel on your own now for then...if u know what u mean!?! Bet you get lots of replies like I did for this thread.xxxx


----------



## helen6887

Smokey -  so sorry you had the added stress of BFP/BFN. Must have been awful for you.    You're right to have a little mantra (I'm not a victim...), I often choose the 'I am an infertility survivor!' when I've had to endure the endless disappointments. It's easy to say 'stay strong', but can be sooOOO hard to. i admire you for deciding to go ahead with another FET so soon. Will be thinking of you and hoping that next time will be your time.    

My ET is booked for Wednesday 10:00am at Hammersmith. I feel sick (not sure if it's nerves, excitement, or the damned oestrogen patches kicking in!)  . My biggest fear is that neither of our two embies survive the thaw, and then I'm left thinking this has all been for nothing: a waste of time, energy, money and emotions. Perhaps I need to change my mantra to 'must stay positive, must stay positive....'God, you have to laugh eh?

Helen xxx


----------



## donnaw83

*annasupastar* i need some advice please? i had my 8 month old daughter by icis last year at jessops sheffield i have 2 eggs frozen and was wondering how you go on about fet as noone ever memioned what happens when we want to try for another child also ive still not recieved the bill for my storage it totally in the clouds with it all dont know if theres a waiting list costs if you,ve got to go bk to docs or anything


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

In case Anna is not about, at my clinic you just ring on a day 1 of your cycle, you are scanned on day 3 and if the lining is thin you get a prescription for oestrogen tablets to build a new lining. Once it is thick enough then they plan to defrost and replace starting progesterone on a particular day. Some clinics down regulate you, some even do it on a completely natural cycle with no medication. It depends on your history.

You probably need to have an initial consultation to go through the paperwork and check all is good to go and get your protocol set up.

Why don't you ring the nurses at the clinic and find out the procedure at that particular clinic.


----------



## EllieGP

Yep, same happened for me. I called the clinic to finding the procedure and went in to complete the paperwork and have a routine scan and trial ET. 

Then 4 months later when I was ready to give it a go, I just needed to call on the first day of my cycle. I had a medicated cycle, so 3 weeks sniffing and blood test to check I had DR, 2 weeks build up of oestrogen tablets and progestrone pessories and then scan to check lining ready, then thawed 4 snowbabies and brought on to 5 days blastos. All 4 made it but only 2 were put back and now I'm pg with twins.


----------

